# Nevan J's Progression Thread | Practicing 2x2 and 3x3



## Nevan J (Jul 26, 2022)

Hey everyone, I created this thread to just to keep up with my cubing updates + getting tips from you guys

Current Average:
- 2x2: Sub-4
- 3x3: Sub-15

My main goals:
- 3x3: Sub-10 (For now, atleast)
- 2x2: Sub - 2 (Probably break NR Average)
- 4x4: Sub - 1 Minute

Personal Bests (Singles):
- 2x2: 1.42
- 3x3: 8.46
- 4x4: 57.42

Approaching Goals (Steps):
- 3x3: 1) Planning 1st F2L Pair
2) Better Lookahead
3) 2-Side PLL Recognition
- 2x2: 1) Better CLL Recognition
2) Full EG-1
3) Anti-CLL

My only goals for now, if I get a new puzzle like 5x5 or Square-One, I would probably update this post. btw I am not really practicing 3BLD and I haven't learnt 4BLD, but i definitely will, just later on because I want to focus on planning 1st pair on 3x3 and grinding 2x2 + 4x4 rn.

I will also be updating my progress on my Youtube Channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3-RXHH6QQ__7aK4_Rs3HaA

Can anyone suggest me that should I start out color neutral with Yau with 4x4?? (Because I just learnt how to solve a 4x4 with Yau)


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 26, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Can anyone suggest me that should I start out color neutral with Yau with 4x4?? (Because I just learnt how to solve a 4x4 with Yau)


You can be color neutral with yau, but you don't have to. Just sticking with 2 colors is fine. Like I mainly use white, but I also can do yellow. Or even just solving on white is fine. That all you really need with yau.


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 28, 2022)

I want to learn EG-1 on 2x2, anyone got any tips for making it easier?? (I think memorising algs for EG-1 might be harder than CLL idk maybe)


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 28, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Do you already know CLL? If yes, EG-1 is actually not harder, even might be easier. A lot of algs are similar (like same alg for the first few moves, then some sort of variation) to each other. The only thing is, a lot of EG-1 algs are annoying to recognize, because they are in different AUFs than the CLL algs.
> 
> If you don't know CLL yet, you should learn that first.


Yes, I do know CLL.
But I have a problem with it and it is that I can't seem to get a consistent average of sub-4. I saw Jperm's video and he told that u can be sub-4 with CLL, but seems like I have a lot of problem recognising it. Can anyone pls help


----------



## Timona (Jul 28, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Yes, I do know CLL.
> But I have a problem with it and it is that I can't seem to get a consistent average of sub-4. I saw Jperm's video and he told that u can be sub-4 with CLL, but seems like I have a lot of problem recognising it. Can anyone pls help


It takes practice. You should drill the algs so you can remember the cases and the algs better, but just practice, since you already know the algs. Learning EG-1 should be considerably easier since you already know CLL. Use the same process you used to learn CLL to learn EG-1


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 28, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> You should use a particular way to recognize cases for different sets. For example, you should choose stickers that stand out and are pretty easy to see in the antisune set. Then look at other cases, then see how the other cases are different.
> 
> I'm sub-2.6 with CLL, so you can ask me any questions about it.


Thanks! Do u think the algs that jperm showed in his cll vid are good? (or should i learn new ones)


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 28, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Thanks! Do u think the algs that jperm showed in his cll vid are good? (or should i learn new ones)


I watched Antonie Paterakis' CLL video (includes alg and fingertricks), he also has videos for EG-1 and EG-2 as well. The only part of the CLL video i don't like was a case which can be solved with F R U R' U' F' but he did R' U' R' F R F' U R. 
Aside from that it's a great and informative video.


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 28, 2022)

Should I improve my lookahead or focus on practicing how to plan 1st pair?


----------



## Timona (Jul 28, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Should I improve my lookahead or focus on practicing how to plan 1st pair?


Planning first pair is something you should focus on when you average around 12-13. Focus on lookahead instead.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 28, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Hey everyone, I created this thread to just to keep up with my cubing updates + getting tips from you guys
> 
> Current Average:
> - 2x2: Sub-5 to Sub-6
> ...


Good Luck!


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 29, 2022)

Timona said:


> Planning first pair is something you should focus on when you average around 12-13. Focus on lookahead instead.


But i heard u become sub-15 when u plan ur first pair. Is that true? Because I have trash lookahead but good turning speed...


----------



## imretab (Jul 29, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> I want to learn EG-1 on 2x2, anyone got any tips for making it easier?? (I think memorising algs for EG-1 might be harder than CLL idk maybe)


jperm.net
Jperm's own site, it has a alg practice, best part is that you can "cheat", if you don't regocnise the case


----------



## turtwig (Jul 29, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> But i heard u become sub-15 when u plan ur first pair. Is that true? Because I have trash lookahead but good turning speed...


I don't think you can ever say that you'll become sub-X when you learn Y. If you can consistently plan good crosses during inspection, I think you can start trying to plan first pair if you want. It's definitely an important skill I regret not developing more earlier. On the other hand, I'm sub-10 and I don't plan first pair all the time (not sure if I even do it most of the time...), so I don't think it's a requirement for sub-15 or sub-12, etc.


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 29, 2022)

My 4.66 2x2 Official Average!

Cube: YJ YuPo V2 M
Done w/ CLL (u can see the terrible recognition lol)

Solves:

1) 4.73
2) 5.50
3) 3.74
4) 5.74
5) 3.23


----------



## Jaym-er (Jul 29, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> The only part of the CLL video i don't like was a case which can be solved with F R U R' U' F' but he did R' U' R' F R F' U R.


It's more of a regrip thing. A lot more cases flow smoothly into R' U' R' F R F' U R. Tbh just learn the 4 major algs for this case (they're easily memorisable) and in each scenario pick the one you think you can do faster.


----------



## Jaym-er (Jul 29, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Thanks! Do u think the algs that jperm showed in his cll vid are good? (or should i learn new ones)


Many would be good, but I would refer to this:









Best 2x2 Algs


Home Best 2x2 Algs <a href="#gid=1700845611">Template</a>,What algorithms are on this page? 1,2,3,4,5 <a href="#gid=86561176">PBL</a>,<a href="#gid=653202178">EG</a>,<a href="#gid=646850830">LEG-1</a>,<a href="#gid=1927166195">TCLL</a>,<a href="#gid=1686689488">LS</a> PBL (Ortega/Varasano),CLL •...




docs.google.com





It contains the most comprehensive list of 2x2 algs currently


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 29, 2022)

Total 4x4 PB Fail  could have been 1:0x.xx

oll parity really threw me off


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 29, 2022)

and also if i miscramble on 4x4 (which is very annoying) is it okay to continue or should I solve it then again scranble it?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 29, 2022)

I rescramble it. But earlier into cubing, I would let it count as long as it was not pb.


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 29, 2022)

just got pb but don't know if the cube was miscramble (can't remember) what should i do should i count it


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 30, 2022)

Well I would check if it was a misscrable and if you don't know, if the solve was extremely lucky, its probably a misscramble.


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 30, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Well I would check if it was a misscrable and if you don't know, if the solve was extremely lucky, its probably a misscramble.


I'm just hoping to get a NOT miscramble pb so that I won't feel guilty


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 30, 2022)

wow just got a LL skip on 2x2

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-30
single: 2.62

Time List:
1. 2.62 R F U2 R' F U2 R2 F U2

I was making first layer with R2 F2 R2 / R2 B2 R2 but it cancelled into ll skip + no AUF
still sad that this isn't pb


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 30, 2022)

2x2

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-30
avg of 100: 4.81

Not pb Ao100, but still good (I probably had better recognition)


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 30, 2022)

Just got my 2nd best PB Single in 3x3!!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-30
single: 8.94

Time List:
1. 8.94 R D' F2 U2 B2 L' F2 L R' B2 R2 F2 R' U' B2 L U' F D2 F

just look at the white cross. the easiest FREE X-Cross


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 31, 2022)

I was just grinding some virtual cube purely for fun and got this single

Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-31
single: 10.38

Time List:
1. 10.38=6.28+4.10 L F2 U' R' U' D R2 L' D' B' R2 F2 R2 F R2 B U2 F L2 D2

I have improved quite a lot at virtual


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 31, 2022)

Yes, finally got a pb on not miscramble
4x4 is actually fun 
Btw got this on twisty timer


----------



## AidenCubes (Jul 31, 2022)

yeah but Iove 4x4


----------



## AidenCubes (Jul 31, 2022)

AidenCubes said:


> yeah i Iove 4x4


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 2, 2022)

*WEEK 1*

Hey Guys, this is the progress i've made in 1 week so far:

*2x2:* Learnt 8 EG-1 Algs. It was easier as I only had to learn 4 for sune, and just mirrored them for antisune. Still main the YuPo V2 M, but looking for a better one. I know that the Valk 2 isn't available anymore (or atleast its hard to find) so I might choose between the MGC or MGC Elite. Which one should I consider buying?

*3x3:* Practiced a lot of lookahead, but I was focusing more on 4x4, so couldn't practice 3x3 all that much. But I have noticed when crosses are hard, I can't plan them in inspection. So this is definitely a thing I'm working on along with acheiving better Lookahead

*4x4:* Got my average down to 1:21, and I have gotten a lot better at 3-2-3 Edge Pairing, but the thing which I am struggling a lot of is *lookahead during cross edges + when i'm pairing edges*

*Overall* I can say no LARGE amount of improvement (ofc there's always room to improve) but still developed a better habit of looking ahead better, since earlier i used to think i have good lookahead but it was just really fast turn speed


----------



## imretab (Aug 2, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> *WEEK 1*
> 
> Hey Guys, this is the progress i've made in 1 week so far:
> 
> ...


I've seen a Valk 2 LM at cubezz, if you don't mind the weaker magnets. 
I'd rather get the Mgc Elite, but only because I don't think that it has a cheap feel


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 2, 2022)

imretab said:


> I've seen a Valk 2 LM at cubezz, if you don't mind the weaker magnets.
> I'd rather get the Mgc Elite, but only because I don't think that it has a cheap feel


Many people have said the valk requires setup (mainly lube) and what are ur opinions on the MGC?


----------



## imretab (Aug 2, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> A lot of people say that MGC comes amazingly ootb without any setup, although setup would improve it as well. You don't have to do it though, out of the box it's almost perfect.


Depends which MGC? 
If the v1, then I'd say its corner cutting suffers even after setup. 
If we talk about the elite.. Well, I can't say anything, because I haven't got my hands on it


----------



## imretab (Aug 2, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Many people have said the valk requires setup (mainly lube) and what are ur opinions on the MGC?


Spring swap can be useful too (mgc v1 spare springs)


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 3, 2022)

has anyone tried both MGC normal and MGC Elite?


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 3, 2022)

Yooooo just got new pb on 4x4 
there was oll parity, but if it wasn't there, it probably would have been sub-1 easily
but it was pure oll parity so yea

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-03
single: 1:02.46

Time List:
1. 1:02.46 D F2 R2 L' B U2 D B R' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R' U2 L D2 F2 L2 F Uw2 Fw2 B' Rw2 D R2 U F2 U B' Uw2 Rw' B R B2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 D Fw' Rw' D' Fw2 L Fw


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 3, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> has anyone tried both MGC normal and MGC Elite?


Me. The MGC Elite is undoubtedly better, but if the price difference matters for you, the MGC is still a viable option.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 3, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Me. The MGC Elite is undoubtedly better, but if the price difference matters for you, the MGC is still a viable option.


I would probably go for the mgc elite but not rn because I'm planning to buy a 5x5 (not sure tho)


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 3, 2022)

OMG New PB by such a huge margin!!!! Finally Sub-1 Single letsgo 
After I mademy F2C Literally 2 free cross edges were there + edge pairing was stupidly lucky.The only place where I messed up was 3x3 stage but there were such bad F2L cases. But still got a sub-1 with OLL Parity 

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-03
single: 57.42

Time List:
1. 57.42 R' D' R2 D B2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 U' B' L2 B2 F' U' L F2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 R2 U L' Fw2 D L Fw2 F2 D2 R Fw' U2 L Uw2 Fw' B2 Uw' D' R Uw' Rw Fw2 F'


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 4, 2022)

I'm really struggling with Lookahead on 3x3 anyone got any tips pls
even when I turn slow sometimes I can't see or track pieces
although it may be partly because about a month ago I became color neutral so when I doing F2L on any other color other than white/yellow then I do get bad lookahead during F2L


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 4, 2022)

is twisty timer free


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 4, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> I'm really struggling with Lookahead on 3x3 anyone got any tips pls
> even when I turn slow sometimes I can't see or track pieces
> although it may be partly because about a month ago I became color neutral so when I doing F2L on any other color other than white/yellow then I do get bad lookahead during F2L


same with me. what i usually do is just turn fast when i can and just do whatever i see and dont do lookahead. but im not color neutral.


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 4, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> I'm really struggling with Lookahead on 3x3 anyone got any tips pls
> even when I turn slow sometimes I can't see or track pieces
> although it may be partly because about a month ago I became color neutral so when I doing F2L on any other color other than white/yellow then I do get bad lookahead during F2L


Try to drill only F2L.

Understand the F2L transition and the solutions more fundamentally. In other words, get more efficient with F2L and tracking or influence future F2L pairs better.


Final tip, practice, practice, practice!


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 4, 2022)

TheKaeden10 said:


> is twisty timer free


yes


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 4, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Try to drill only F2L.
> 
> Understand the F2L transition and the solutions more fundamentally. In other words, get more efficient with F2L and tracking or influence future F2L pairs better.
> 
> ...


thanks! I was really getting demotivated but now I might become better


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 4, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> I'm really struggling with Lookahead on 3x3 anyone got any tips pls
> even when I turn slow sometimes I can't see or track pieces
> although it may be partly because about a month ago I became color neutral so when I doing F2L on any other color other than white/yellow then I do get bad lookahead during F2L


Try turning as slow as you need and when you are turning, don't look at the pieces you are affecting, look at the next pieces you will solve.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 4, 2022)

wow almost got pb while solving in speedsolving forum competition!


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 5, 2022)

Learnt full sune and antisune subsets (total learnt: 12 algs till now), now focusing more on Pi subset


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 5, 2022)

Really good Ao100 on 2x2! Don't know the exact average since when I started, as I surpassed the number (I started at the 270th solve, but now its 383rd Solve)



Spoiler: 2x2 Ao100



Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-05
avg of 100: 4.70

Time List:
1. 3.13 U F' U2 R2 U' F' U2 R F2 
2. 4.49 F2 R U' F R U' R2 U2 R' 
3. 5.39 U' F' U F' U F2 U R2 F2 
4. (2.84) U R2 U R' F' U F R2 U' 
5. 7.29 R2 U' F' U F' R' U2 R' U' 
6. 4.85 U2 F2 R' F' U2 R F U F' 
7. 3.32 R' F2 U2 F R U2 R U R 
8. 5.21 F R2 U' R' F U2 F R F 
9. 3.30 F2 U2 F U2 F R' F R' U' 
10. (2.77) F2 U' R F' U2 F R' U F' 
11. 4.66 R' F R' U2 F2 U' R F R2 F' 
12. 6.97 F' R F2 U' R U2 F' U2 R' 
13. 3.27 F2 R' F2 R' U R' F2 U R2 U2 
14. 5.81+ R U' R U F2 U F2 R' U2 
15. 4.22 F' R2 U2 F' U F R' U R' 
16. 4.93 F' R' U' F2 R F R F' U2 R' 
17. (8.61) U F R' U2 F2 R U R2 U2 
18. (16.06) U' F2 U' F' U' R U' F2 R2 U' 
19. 7.15 R' U R' F' R U2 R2 F R2 
20. 5.45 R' F U F U2 R F2 R' U' 
21. 4.78 U R U2 R U' F' R2 U F2 
22. 6.80 R F2 U R' U R2 F2 R' F 
23. 5.75+ U' R2 U F' R U' F' U' F' 
24. 5.65 U2 R F2 U2 R F2 R2 U' F2 
25. 3.67 U R2 U R' F' R2 U2 R2 F' 
26. 4.69 F' U2 F' U R2 F' R' U F2 
27. 3.57 R2 F' R2 U2 R F R' U R2 
28. 3.30 F U F' U2 R' U' R2 U F2 
29. 3.44 R U2 R' F R' F2 R F U 
30. 7.12 U2 F2 R' F' R F' U2 F U' 
31. 5.98 U2 F R' F2 U' F R F' R 
32. 3.49 R U F2 U2 F2 R' F' U' F 
33. 4.09 F2 U' R' F' U2 R U2 F' U' 
34. 5.79 R U R' F R2 U' F' R' U F2 
35. 6.99 F U2 F R2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 
36. 4.84 F' U2 R F2 R' U F U2 R2 F' 
37. 3.41 F R F R' U F2 R' U R' F' 
38. 4.73 R' U F' U F2 U F' U2 F2 R' 
39. 3.15 F' R' U R2 F' R U2 R' U2 
40. 3.58 U F U F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' 
41. 4.91 R' F' R F' R2 F R2 F U2 
42. 7.91 R F R2 F' R2 F U' R' U2 R' 
43. 4.06 U2 F R' F U' R2 U R' U' 
44. 5.15 F' R2 U2 R' F' U2 R F' R' 
45. 7.52 R F2 R U' F2 U F2 U R' U2 
46. 4.77 R F2 U F U2 R2 U' F2 U 
47. 2.85 R' F2 U' R' F2 R2 U F' U2 
48. 4.83 U2 R F' U2 F' R U R U2 
49. 4.00 U' R2 F2 R' F2 R' F' R2 F' 
50. 5.61 F2 U R' F2 U2 R' U2 R' U 
51. 3.01 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F U2 F 
52. 4.06 R U' R2 U' F U' F U2 R 
53. 4.81 F' U' R2 F R2 F' R F' U' 
54. 5.84 F U' F2 R2 U F' R2 F2 U 
55. 3.66 F U R2 F R' U R' U F2 
56. 3.79 R' F U' R2 F' U R' U F' 
57. 4.44 R' U F2 U' R U' F' U' F 
58. 4.30 R' F U R' F2 U F' R2 F R' 
59. 4.47 F' R' U' R U' R2 F U F' R2 
60. 3.04 U2 F' R' F2 U2 R2 F' U' F2 
61. 5.67 U R2 F' U2 F' U' R2 F' R2 
62. 2.91 F2 U' F' R F2 U' F2 U R 
63. 6.24 R F2 U' F U' F U' R' U2 
64. 4.62 U R' U F2 R2 F' U R' U2 F' 
65. 3.82 F R' F2 R F R2 U' F U' R' 
66. (9.56) F' R2 U R' U R U F2 R 
67. 5.47 F2 R' U2 R U' R2 F U F' R' 
68. 3.97 U' R' F R2 U R' F' R2 U R' 
69. 3.40 R2 F2 U R' U2 R' U' R U' R' 
70. 4.16 U2 R U2 R U2 R2 F' R2 U' 
71. (2.14) R U2 F' U2 F R2 F R2 U' 
72. 4.04 U F U2 R' U F' U' F' R2 
73. 4.56 R' F R F2 R2 U' R' F' U' 
74. 3.21 R' U R2 F U' R2 U2 F2 U' 
75. 5.11 U2 F' R' F R2 U' R2 F' U2 F2 
76. (DNF(3.69)) U' F U R U' R' U2 R' F' 
77. 3.52 F2 R' F' R F U R2 F U' 
78. 7.84+ F' U2 F2 R F2 U' F' U R' 
79. 3.84 U' F2 U R2 U F' R F R 
80. 6.48 U' F U' F' R' F2 U F' R 
81. 5.18 F2 U F2 U' F2 R F2 U' F2 
82. 5.45 U2 F R F R' U' F R2 U 
83. (2.65) U' F R2 F' R2 F2 U R2 F2 
84. 4.04 U2 R2 U' R' F' U' F' U2 R 
85. 3.86 F2 U' R2 U' R2 F R F' R' 
86. 3.69 R' U' R2 F U2 F' U2 F' U 
87. 6.22 R U2 R' U R' U F' U F' R2 
88. 3.61 R U F' R U' R2 F U F2 
89. 4.53 U F2 U R' F2 U R2 U' R' 
90. (DNF(5.56)) U' F U F' R2 U2 F U' R' F' 
91. 3.96 R2 U2 R' F' R F2 U' R F2 
92. 4.96 F' R U' R2 F' U2 F R U' 
93. 3.35 R U R F' U R2 F' U' F2 
94. 5.61 F U F' R F2 U2 R' U F' 
95. 3.68 U2 R' U2 R' F' R U2 F2 R' 
96. 3.87 R F U' F' R2 F R U2 F2 
97. 3.97 U F' U' R2 U R2 F' R U' R2 
98. (2.46) U' R F2 R F' R2 F2 U' F' 
99. 6.06 U2 F' U F2 U' F R U R2 
100. 4.95 U2 F' R2 F U2 R U' F R2


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 5, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Learnt full sune and antisune subsets (total learnt: 12 algs till now), now focusing more on Pi subset


CLL or ZBLL?


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 5, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> CLL or ZBLL?


CLL


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 5, 2022)

OMG new 4x4 Ao5 and Ao12 PB!!! Single was so close probably would have gotten pb single if no lockups but the Nb Perm.....


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 6, 2022)

i am improving with lookahead on 3x3


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 6, 2022)

Pain.


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Aug 6, 2022)

i feel your pain. assembling 4x4s can be quite frustrating


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 6, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> View attachment 20275
> Pain.


Speed Solve Hero has a video on how to reassemble your 4x4. I use it all the time. He does talk fast though. So if you watch it, remember to pause and rewind if you were confused.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 6, 2022)

Yay it's finally done

What happened was that a small edge bracket popped out in the morning i couldn't find where it should go so i disassembled the WHOLE THING. Secondly when i was assembling it there was lube all over so it made the assembly even more slippery and frustrating

Plus this is my first time assembling a 4x4 so I'm glad I'm done


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 6, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Speed Solve Hero has a video on how to reassemble your 4x4. I use it all the time. He does talk fast though. So if you watch it, remember to pause and rewind if you were confused.


Yes i watched his video but when he had put the smaller edge brackets in for the first layer, that step wasn't quite right on my cube (it's the MGC) so i ended up watching Z3Cubing's video


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 7, 2022)

New PB ao5 on 2x2!


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-07
avg of 12: 3.87

Time List:
1. 3.14 R U2 R2 F R' U F2 U' F' 
2. 3.63 F U' R2 U2 R' F R2 U F' 
3. (9.90) F U R U2 F R2 U' R2 F' 
4. 3.29 R2 F2 R' F R' F R' U' F2 
5. 5.13 R2 U R' F2 U2 F' R U F' 
6. 5.67 F U' F' U2 R F R U2 F' 
7. 3.14 R2 U R F' U2 F' R' F2 U2 F' 
8. 3.58 U F2 U2 R F2 R F' R F2 
9. (2.61) F' U F2 U R U2 F U' R' 
10. 3.77 R U2 R2 U' R' U' F2 U F2 
11. 3.77 F2 R2 F' R' U2 F U' F U2 R' 
12. 3.59 U' R' F' U2 R2 U' F R' U2


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 8, 2022)

sorry for being quite inactive on my progression thread, but I wasn't able to practice because of a lot of work from school
now I will be updating quite frequently here (daily once, on weekends probably twice or more)


----------



## Ale Perm (Aug 8, 2022)

How can i begin faster with F2L (take to 20/30 sec with cross), also starting do pair behind. Btw solve go from 30 to 40


----------



## Ale Perm (Aug 8, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> sorry for being quite inactive on my progression thread, but I wasn't able to practice because of a lot of work from school
> now I will be updating quite frequently here (daily once, on weekends probably twice or more)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 9, 2022)

thanks!


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 9, 2022)

Ale Perm said:


> How can i begin faster with F2L (take to 20/30 sec with cross), also starting do pair behind. Btw solve go from 30 to 40


you shouldn't worry about beginning faster with F2L, because that is also called 'Inspecting your 1st pair', which is quite advanced. for now u should focus on making cross faster (in under 3 to 2 seconds) and learning 4-look last layer (2-look oll, 2-look pll)


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 9, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> are you sub 40? if that's the case, u shouldn't worry about beginning faster with F2L, because that is also called 'Inspecting your 1st pair', which is quite advanced. for now u should focus on making cross faster (in under 3 to 2 seconds) and learning 4-look last layer (2-look oll, 2-look pll)


also don't try to do lookahead yet.


----------



## imretab (Aug 9, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> has anyone tried both MGC normal and MGC Elite?


Today I've setted up the mgc elite 2x2.
Used the spare springs(minus labeled), overlubed it with traxxas 50k,and just wow.. 
Blew my mind away. 
So it's definetely worth it imo.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 10, 2022)

imretab said:


> Today I've setted up the mgc elite 2x2.
> Used the spare springs(minus labeled), overlubed it with traxxas 50k,and just wow..
> Blew my mind away.
> So it's definetely worth it imo.


thanks! I will now definitely consider buy the mgc elite 2x2. But should I buy traxxas 50k, or should I buy weight 5? Also is it necessary to lube it? Jperm said it's great even without any setup


----------



## imretab (Aug 10, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> thanks! I will now definitely consider buy the mgc elite 2x2. But should I buy traxxas 50k, or should I buy weight 5? Also is it necessary to lube it? Jperm said it's great even without any setup


For me, it was terrible without setup. 
But it's my opinion. 
As for the Weight 5 vs Traxxas 50k.
It's up to you


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 10, 2022)

imretab said:


> For me, it was terrible without setup.
> But it's my opinion.


was it too fast without setup? and how often did it corner twist without setup


----------



## imretab (Aug 10, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> was it too fast without setup? and how often did it corner twist without setup


Ootb it was kinda easy to cornertwist it, and the cornercutting was amazing. 
It was fast, but with traxxas 50k and lunar,it is even better. 
But if you're gonna like the feel ootb, but cornertwisting is easy, tighten it a bit more


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 10, 2022)

average of 12 barely sub-14


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 10, 2022)

Wooooo!!! Sub-10 Single!!


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 10, 2022)

PB ao5 out of nowhere!


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-10
avg of 5: 11.69

Time List:
1. (15.17) L' F2 U2 D' L2 B U L U R2 F' B L2 B D2 F' D2 R2 D2
2. 11.98 U' F' D' L2 U R2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U' B' R' U' L F D B'
3. (9.76) L2 R2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 B D2 B U2 B2 R B' U2 B' U' F' U' R
4. 12.20 R2 B2 R' B R L2 U F2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 F D2 B' U2 F D2 R' F2
5. 10.89 U2 F R F' B L' B L U L2 D R2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 B2 D R2


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 10, 2022)

4.52 PB ao100 on 2x2!



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-10
avg of 100: 4.52

Time List:
1. 3.61 F2 R' U2 R F2 R' F R2 U' F' 
2. 6.06 U R' U F2 R2 U' R' F' R2 U2 
3. 3.76 R2 U F2 R2 U R2 F' U2 F' 
4. 4.56 R' F' U R' U2 R' F R2 F' 
5. 4.02 F2 R2 U' F U R' U R2 F' 
6. 3.63 F' U2 R2 F2 U' F U' F2 U' 
7. 8.57 F U' F2 U2 R2 F' U2 R' U2 
8. 3.24 U' F2 R' U F U2 F R F' U' 
9. 2.96 R' U2 R U' R' F U' F2 R' 
10. 5.35 R2 F' R' F2 U' R F2 U2 R2 
11. 2.77 R2 U R' U R' F2 U' R2 F' 
12. 7.63 R' F R F2 U' F2 R' U' R' 
13. 5.87 R' U2 F2 R' U F' R' F R' F' 
14. 2.77 U' R2 F2 R F R' F R2 U 
15. 3.99 R2 U R2 F' R F2 U' F' R2 
16. 3.48 F2 R' U2 R' F' R U2 F U2 
17. 4.12 R' U2 F' U2 R2 F2 R' U' R2 
18. (11.65) F' R' F U' F R2 U' R' F2 R 
19. 4.36 R2 U' R2 F U R F' U' R' 
20. 3.53 U2 R F U' F' U R' F2 R' 
21. (9.10) F2 U2 F2 U2 R' U' F2 R' F' 
22. 7.52 R' U R2 F' R F U2 F2 R2 
23. 7.20 R' U F R' F2 U' F2 U' F' 
24. 3.14 R U2 R2 F R' U F2 U' F' 
25. 3.63 F U' R2 U2 R' F R2 U F' 
26. (9.90) F U R U2 F R2 U' R2 F' 
27. 3.29 R2 F2 R' F R' F R' U' F2 
28. 5.13 R2 U R' F2 U2 F' R U F' 
29. 5.67 F U' F' U2 R F R U2 F' 
30. 3.14 R2 U R F' U2 F' R' F2 U2 F' 
31. 3.58 U F2 U2 R F2 R F' R F2 
32. (2.61) F' U F2 U R U2 F U' R' 
33. 3.77 R U2 R2 U' R' U' F2 U F2 
34. 3.77 F2 R2 F' R' U2 F U' F U2 R' 
35. 3.59 U' R' F' U2 R2 U' F R' U2 
36. 4.37 U F2 U' R2 F U' R2 F R' 
37. 4.56 U' F R2 U' F R' U2 F2 R2 U' 
38. 6.22 F' R' U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R' U' 
39. (8.61) R2 F U' F U2 R' U' F R2 
40. 4.78 F U' F U F2 R2 U F' U 
41. 6.35 F R' U R2 F' U F' R U' 
42. (2.48) U R' U F' R' U' F' R' U' 
43. 7.83 F2 R2 F' R F R2 F2 U2 R' 
44. 4.17 R F' U' R U' R F2 R2 U' 
45. 5.46 R' U2 F2 R F' R U2 F2 U2 
46. 2.98 R' U2 R' U' R2 F2 R2 F' R2 
47. 5.02+ U2 R F' U R U' F2 U2 F' 
48. 5.72 F R2 F2 R' F' R' U' R2 F2 
49. 4.25 F' R F' R F' U R2 F R 
50. 4.62 U2 F' R U F' R U' F R2 
51. 4.90 U R' F R U2 R U2 F R' 
52. 5.27 R F2 U F2 U2 R' U2 F' R' 
53. 3.63 U2 F' U' R2 F U' R U' R U 
54. 4.95 F' R' F' U2 F' R F2 U2 F2 
55. 3.05 R U' R2 F2 R' F' U2 R2 F' 
56. 5.00 R' U2 R F2 U2 R U2 R' F' 
57. 7.02 F U2 F R2 U' F U2 R2 U2 
58. 4.15 U' F' R2 U' R' F2 U R' U2 
59. 3.51 U' F R' U2 F R U2 F2 U' F' 
60. 4.17 R2 F U2 R' U' F2 U2 R' F' R' 
61. 4.82+ F2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F' R2 F' 
62. 3.11 F2 R' U F2 R' F2 U2 R' U2 
63. 3.40 U F' U R' F R U2 F2 R2 
64. 3.44 F' U2 R F R2 U2 F' R U 
65. 3.37 R2 F' R' F2 R2 U F' R' U 
66. 2.86 R2 U' F R2 U' R F2 U' F2 
67. 5.70 R2 U' F U2 R' F2 R2 F' R' 
68. 3.00 U' F U2 F' U R' F R U' 
69. (12.55) F2 R F2 R' U' F' U2 F R' 
70. 4.32 F U' R2 F2 U R F2 U2 R2 
71. 4.14 U2 R F' R U R' F' U2 F 
72. 3.36 U2 F' U' R2 F' R' F2 R2 U' 
73. 6.13 U' R' F' U F R2 F2 U' R2 
74. 4.74 U' R' U' F R' U R' U F 
75. 4.68 U' R' F2 R U' F' U' F2 R' 
76. (2.32) U R' F' R F R' U2 R' U2 
77. 2.88 R' U2 F R F' U2 R2 U' R' 
78. 4.65 U2 F2 U2 F U2 F' R2 F R2 
79. (2.70) U' F2 U' F U' F2 R U2 F2 
80. 3.48 U2 F R' U' F2 U' F' R U 
81. 4.41 F2 U F R' F U F' R F2 
82. 5.07 U R' U R' F2 U F R' F 
83. 4.59 F' U2 F R' F' R F2 U F' U' 
84. 6.77+ F' U' R U2 F2 R F2 R F' 
85. 7.33 F' R2 F R' U' R' F U F' 
86. 4.91 F U2 R2 U R2 U' R U2 F2 
87. 3.71 U' R2 F U' F2 U' F' R2 U 
88. 6.68 U' R2 F2 U R2 U R2 F' R' 
89. 5.73 U F R U R U2 R F2 R' 
90. 4.05 U' F' U2 F R' F R' F2 U2 R 
91. 5.21 F2 R' F R2 U' F' R F2 U' 
92. 2.85 U F R' U' R2 F R' U' R2 
93. 4.54+ U2 R2 U' F U R' F2 R' F' 
94. 3.59 F' R' F2 U R' F' R2 F U 
95. (2.39) R2 U F' R' F2 R' U2 F' R' 
96. 4.39 U' R2 F R' U F R F2 U 
97. 3.47 F' U R U2 F2 R' F2 R F 
98. 4.49 R2 U' F R2 F2 U F' R' F U' 
99. 3.55 U' F2 R' U R' F' R U' R2 U2 
100. 3.87 R' U R' U F2 U R' U R'


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 10, 2022)

also, instead of every tuesday, I will be updating my progress on weekends


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 11, 2022)

YES!! got my new 2x2 pb single! Timed using twisty timer, so if i used stackmat, probably would have gotten something like 1.9x 

Scramble: U' R U' R' U2 R2 F' R U2 R' U2
Solution: red layer in 2 moves, easy CLL antisune case (I could have cancelled into the CLL case but i didnt do it idk why)


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 11, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> (R2 counts as one move lol)
> Nice, when you get easy faces like a 1/2 move face, try predicting the CLL and if you can, cancel some moves. It helps with faster turning speed as you already know what the next algorithm you use would be, and if you learnt AUF for CLL you can one-look the solve.


Yea i wrote 2 moves instead of R2 because i forgot lol
Also i one-looked the CLL and probably took over 15 sec to inspect 
But i can't predict auf


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 12, 2022)

I guess I'm finally sub-15 on 3x3 now!

ao100: 14.09

also what's the difference between ao100 and mean?? because my current ao100 is 14.09 and the whole session contains only 100 solves, but my session mean is 14.18




Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-12
avg of 100: 14.09

Time List:
1. 12.60 D2 B D2 U2 B U2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 F' R' U2 R U' F' R2 B L
2. 15.65 L' D' L2 D L2 R2 D R2 U B2 L2 U R' F2 U F L2 B L2 F
3. 15.44 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 L B2 D2 F2 L U' F' R2 U' B U' L R' D'
4. 11.76 F' U2 L2 F U2 B D2 B L2 B2 L2 D' R D L2 D U R2 F' R
5. 13.51 B U' B2 U R2 U' F2 D F2 L2 R2 U' F D' R2 D' U' L2 B R
6. 12.36 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 U F' U L B2 L' D' B'
7. 14.95 L2 F2 D2 R U2 B2 R F2 R B2 F2 U' R2 F' R B D2 B2 U B L'
8. 17.98 F2 R2 L' U R F2 D L2 U2 B' U2 B D2 F' U2 B R2 B2 L' F'
9. 17.70 R2 U2 F2 L D2 L' B2 R B2 U2 L U B2 F U2 B L' D2 F' L2
10. 13.31 F B2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 D' F U F L' F' U R U' L
11. (10.87) L2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 R' B2 L U' F' D' L2 B
12. 14.83 L R2 U2 L' F2 L' B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B D' U B2 D2 F L D' F R'
13. 13.71 U2 F' D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 U B2 R2 U L2 F' L R' B2 F' U F
14. 14.32 D' R2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 R2 B' R2 F R D F2 R' D' R2
15. 13.15 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 U R2 F' L D R D B' D U2 F
16. 16.79 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U L2 U' R2 U B2 F R2 U2 L R' B L2 U2 B2
17. 13.45+ B' R F' D L U' R' F2 R B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 B' R'
18. 12.74 U D' B R' F L B' D' L2 B' U D2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 U L2 F2
19. (18.60) U2 R2 U2 R B2 R' F2 U2 L U2 L2 D U' R' F' L' R2 B2 F U
20. 13.73 L' D2 F D' R F R B' U' R' D2 B2 R' F2 R' L2 U2 L B2 D2 F2
21. 15.17 L' F2 U2 D' L2 B U L U R2 F' B L2 B D2 F' D2 R2 D2
22. 11.98 U' F' D' L2 U R2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U' B' R' U' L F D B'
23. (9.76) L2 R2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 B D2 B U2 B2 R B' U2 B' U' F' U' R
24. 12.20 R2 B2 R' B R L2 U F2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 F D2 B' U2 F D2 R' F2
25. (10.89) U2 F R F' B L' B L U L2 D R2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 B2 D R2
26. 12.48 B U2 R F2 L F2 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 R2 B' F L' B2 D R D2 B2
27. 15.76 D' L F D' F2 U B2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' B L' R2 B2 R B' R2
28. 14.32 U F2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 R' F' U' B D2 L' D L2 F L'
29. 12.03 R U2 L F' D' R B' U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' D2 B2 L2 U2 L' B2
30. 12.84 U R2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D B2 U B D' L' B' F L2 U F' R U'
31. 14.93 D2 F2 U2 B' L2 F D2 L2 F' R2 F U' R F2 D2 L F2 R' U2
32. 12.30 R U B2 R2 D2 U2 L' D2 L U2 F2 L D2 B2 D' R F D' R' D2 B
33. 12.12 B2 D2 L U' R' D B' L' F' D2 R' U2 F2 R' B2 L' U2 R D2 R B2
34. 12.94 F' L2 B2 D2 R2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 F' L' U2 B' R B' R2 B' D' L'
35. 14.30 D F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 B' D' B' D2 R D2 F' L B' R2
36. 18.01+ B' L2 B2 R2 B' U2 B' D2 B' U2 D L' B F2 R' F' L R2 U' L'
37. 15.10 F2 R U' F2 R' F' B2 L' F R2 D2 F L2 D2 R2 F' R2 B' D'
38. (10.76) U2 B' U L2 R2 U F2 L2 D U2 L2 D' R2 B' D' L R' U B' D' L2
39. 14.43 R L2 B2 U' B2 D2 B2 D F2 D' L2 U' L B F2 U' L2 U R B
40. (10.91) F' L' F' R U F B R D2 F2 R2 F' U2 B' U2 D2 B D2 F L2 D
41. 12.82 F2 U2 L2 R2 F D2 F2 U B2 L U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U2
42. 13.25 B' D2 L2 B R2 B R2 F2 L2 B' L' U' R' U' R' U L U2 R'
43. (20.85) D L F2 B' U D' R2 F' L' F2 L2 U2 D2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 B'
44. 11.59 U D' R2 B' U' F L D' F' U2 F' U2 R2 L2 B L2 B U2 R2 F2 D'
45. 12.54 B2 R2 B L2 F D2 U2 R2 F' U2 F2 L B2 F L' D R' D2 R F
46. 15.80 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 D' R2 B2 R D U2 B L' D' B' R' D R
47. 13.83 B2 L2 F2 U R2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F' L B F L2 D' B U
48. 13.62 L B R' D R U' L B2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 R' F2
49. 12.54 R2 F2 L' B2 R' D2 B2 R B2 L' B2 D F D' F' U L2 B' D
50. 13.70 R2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 U B2 U2 F' U F D F D2 R B L'
51. 14.72 U R2 L' D' L F B2 R' U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 U'
52. 13.10 D2 B2 L2 D2 R' D2 U2 F2 L F2 R2 F U2 L' D2 F' U' B R F2
53. 12.13 D R2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 U' F U' L U R2 B2 F' L R
54. 12.89 R' B2 D' L2 B2 D L2 F2 D B2 U' R U2 F2 R' U R2 B R' F
55. 13.61 B2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' F D2 R' U L' D B' F' U B'
56. 15.87 F2 R' B' R2 B L U' B' U R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L D2 L U2 R'
57. 12.57 U2 R' U2 R F2 U2 L U2 L F2 D2 U2 B L F2 D' F2 L' D2 F2 R'
58. 12.65 U2 L' U2 L2 U' F U2 B R' U B2 U2 F2 D L2 U F2 L2 D F2 U'
59. 13.50 R' B' L2 R2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 B2 L F U B2 F' D' L' D2
60. 15.17 R2 F2 U L2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D B2 D' R B' U R' D' U' F' D' U
61. (22.73+) D U B2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 D U' F' L' D F' L' R' B D2 L2
62. (DNF(13.72)) L' U2 B' D2 R2 F R2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 U L F D2 U R D R2
63. 13.53 D L2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 U L2 D F R' U2 F' D' B2 L' F2 L' D
64. 13.34 D' F2 U' L D R2 B' U2 R F2 D2 R2 L' F2 R D2 B2 D2 R' U F2
65. 14.09 D2 B' U2 B D2 L2 R2 F D2 F R2 B2 R' B' U R' D2 R' B D2 L'
66. 12.84 F' R2 U B2 L2 D R2 U' B2 R2 U2 R' D' L' F D' R2 B2 U
67. 14.04 U' F' D2 F' R2 F U2 R2 F' U2 B2 D2 L B U L D2 L F' U2
68. 12.96 F R B L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 R2 D B L U' B' F U
69. 12.47 U R2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 B' L2 D' R2 D2 R B' L' D' F'
70. 13.38 F R U F B' R2 B' R2 U' B2 U' D2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 F L'
71. 14.36 L2 B L2 U L' D' F' B D' F2 D2 B2 L U2 L F2 U2 L2 F2 R'
72. 15.64 R' F' U2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 U R2 D B2 U' F' U R U L U' L' F
73. (20.79) L' B R' U R B' U' L2 B U' F2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 D L2 D' R2
74. 13.04 R2 U F2 L' F U2 B R2 U' R2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 D' L2 R B'
75. 17.43 L B' U2 R U R D' B' R F2 U2 D2 F U2 B D2 F' R2 B2 L2 D2
76. 14.11 L U R' L2 F' L D L2 U' D2 B2 R2 U2 B' U2 F R2 F L2 B'
77. 14.72 D2 B U2 B' D2 R2 B L2 F2 U2 L2 R' B D F R2 F' U' B2 F R
78. 14.89 F' D2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 U2 B2 D L B' U2 B' L' B2 F U' F'
79. 14.83 F' B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 R D2 L' R D' U F L U' B L U2 F'
80. 13.76 F2 D' F U2 R2 B' F U2 F R2 U2 L F U R D L' F' U'
81. 13.51 R2 U2 F' L D B' U D2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 B D2 F2 R'
82. 14.60 B' L' D2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D L2 U' R2 L' D2 B L F2 L B F
83. 13.89 D2 F' U2 L U L2 D R D2 L' B2 L F2 L' F2 U2 R F2 R U B'
84. 13.54 B2 R U2 B D' L2 F R2 D2 L D2 F2 U2 R' U2 R2 L D2 B'
85. 11.38 R2 D' R2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 U B' U B' D2 L' B R2 F' R
86. 14.13 B2 R2 D2 F2 R U2 L B2 L D2 B' F L2 R' D' F' L2 D U2
87. 16.58+ B' L' U2 B R L' F2 L' U' F2 U' R2 U R2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2
88. 13.81 D U2 L2 U2 R D2 B2 R U2 R D2 U2 L' U' B' L' D L2 R U B
89. 16.72 U2 L' F D2 B2 L2 U2 B' D2 F' D2 R2 D2 B2 D' B D2 L D' R' F
90. 15.26+ R2 D2 R U2 R' U2 L' D2 L D2 R' U' R U' L2 B D R U F
91. 17.48 F' R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 D2 L B' D2 B' D' U2 F' U
92. 14.73 D2 R2 U2 F D2 B L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B' L' D F D2 B2 U R2 F R2
93. 10.97 U F' U2 B U2 R U' D' L F2 B2 U L2 U' L2 D2 L2 D L2 D'
94. 18.29 L2 U' F' R D' F2 L' D' L' U2 F2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 B2
95. 17.77 R' B' U R L2 F L D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 U R2 B2 U2 F L'
96. 14.34 F U2 F' D L2 U2 R D B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 L D2 F2 D2 F2 R D
97. 12.20 D2 R2 F' R2 U2 B2 F' U2 R2 B L2 D F' L2 D R' U L U2 L' U'
98. 15.92 D' L2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D' U' R2 U R' D' L' F2 R' B' R U L2 B
99. 15.74 R2 F2 L' B U2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 F2 R2 U' L' B' D F2 R' D
100. 12.91 F2 U R2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' L2 B' L F' D' R F U R F2 U'


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 12, 2022)

yay new 2x2 pb ao12



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-12
avg of 12: 3.65

Time List:
1. 2.85 U F R' U' R2 F R' U' R2
2. (4.54+) U2 R2 U' F U R' F2 R' F'
3. 3.59 F' R' F2 U R' F' R2 F U
4. (2.39) R2 U F' R' F2 R' U2 F' R'
5. 4.39 U' R2 F R' U F R F2 U
6. 3.47 F' U R U2 F2 R' F2 R F
7. 4.49 R2 U' F R2 F2 U F' R' F U'
8. 3.55 U' F2 R' U R' F' R U' R2 U2
9. 3.87 R' U R' U F2 U R' U R'
10. 3.77 F R2 F' U2 F' R F' U' F'
11. 3.13 F' U' F U R U' R U2 F
12. 3.42 F2 U2 R2 U' F R U2 F' R2


----------



## Timona (Aug 12, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> I guess I'm finally sub-15 on 3x3 now!
> 
> ao100: 14.09
> 
> ...


An ao100 removes like the 3 worst solves and the 3 worst solves so it's not gonna be equal to the mean. (Idk whether its just 3, it might be more)


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 12, 2022)

Timona said:


> An ao100 removes like the 3 worst solves and the 3 worst solves so it's not gonna be equal to the mean. (Idk whether its just 3, it might be more)


ok, so should I consider my ao100 or my mean?


----------



## Timona (Aug 12, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> ok, so should I consider my ao100 or my mean?


I don't really know actually since most times, I don't care about my mean in an ao100 session, I'm more concerned with the ao100 since its like a wider representation of what you average. On average tho, the difference between the mean and ao100 would be almost insignificant.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 12, 2022)

Timona said:


> I don't really know actually since most times, I don't care about my mean in an ao100 session, I'm more concerned with the ao100 since its like a wider representation of what you average. On average tho, the difference between the mean and ao100 would be almost insignificant.


alright, thanks!


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 13, 2022)

learning EG-1 is easier than I thought! I am only left with 18 algorithms to learn


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 13, 2022)

Next: Learns TCLL.

Nevan: Well, that was easy.

Zayn Khanananahanahanahani: _wait who is dis_


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 14, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> learning EG-1 is easier than I thought! I am only left with 18 algorithms to learn


bro. i think you should improve cll first...


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 14, 2022)

yea but a comp is coming I want to 1-look and podium


----------



## Timona (Aug 14, 2022)

That is a horrendously terrible idea lmao. Work on CLL and EG-1 first


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 15, 2022)

But i have terrible recognition anyone please help


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 15, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> But i have terrible recognition anyone please help


When I need help recognizing a certain case, I drill the alg 2 or 3 times, study the case for about 5 minutes, then drill the alg again and repeat. I do it till I can recognize it easily while solving. I don't know if it will work for other people, but that how I learn to recognize cases.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 15, 2022)

*WEEK 2-3*

I couldn't post the progress for week 2, but here's a combined one

*2x2: *You guys are telling me not to 1-look and instead focus on improving CLL and EG-1 so I will do that. I also got my pb mo3, ao12 and ao100 on 2x2 yesterday

*3x3: *I am finally sub-15 
but still need better lookahead, so I will learn how to deduce corner back slots (jperm has a video on it)

*4x4: *Some drastic improvement, I am getting wayyyyy better with instantly finding edge pieces while 3-2-3 edge pairing, also F2C and Cross Edges are really efficient now (imo)

*Overall* kind of good, but I have a comp coming so I really want to get good on 2x2. I need to YuPo V2 M to be better, it locks up quite a lot so if anyone can help with that I would appreciate that 
Also the main lockups in solves are when I am making layers with the R2 F2 R2/ R2 B2 R2 technique, so please give me tips on how to make efficient layers (I participated in baseballjello's and nigel's 100 2x2ers video and i saw many people had seen the orange face could be made in 4 moves but I didn't see that so that's why I need more tips for making layers)


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 15, 2022)

can anyone tell me how to make the yupo v2 m actually good? Its like I am on CLL at 1.9x or something in a solve, and I lockup soooo much on the CLL Alg that it turns the solve into a 5.xx something


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 15, 2022)

After about 30 minutes, I think I have finally found the best tensions for me. It isn't too slow, and doesn't corner twist that easily. I did a ao12 and it went really good, so I think that's the best I can do for this 2x2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 15, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> But i have terrible recognition anyone please help





Spoiler



practice.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 15, 2022)

YOOOO I GOT A NEW 2x2 SINGLE PB!!

Just check out the orange face

reconstruction

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-15
single: 1.42

Time List:
1. 1.42 U2 F U' R' U2 F U' F R2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 15, 2022)

0.93. woaj such an easy scram + cancellation


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 15, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> can anyone tell me how to make the yupo v2 m actually good? Its like I am on CLL at 1.9x or something in a solve, and I lockup soooo much on the CLL Alg that it turns the solve into a 5.xx something


Just get the MGC, MGC Elite, or Qiyi MS. Or if your budget is high, get the Gan 251 M Pro.

(cubelelo has all of the above)




Nevan J said:


> YOOOO, I GOT A NEW 2x2 SINGLE PB!!
> 
> Just check out the orange face
> 
> ...


I got 0.69


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 15, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Just get the MGC, MGC Elite, or Qiyi MS. Or if your budget is high, get the Gan 251 M Pro.
> 
> (cubelelo has all of the above)
> 
> ...


Is the gan 251 m pro even good? Jperm said it's not that good (and surely the price is also not good) so i am stuck between the MGC and MGC elite. Which one is better


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 15, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> YOOOO I GOT A NEW 2x2 SINGLE PB!!
> 
> Just check out the orange face
> 
> ...



Downsolved to 1.05 stackmatted, I don't have good TPS lol


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 15, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Is the gan 251 m pro even good? Jperm said it's not that good (and surely the price is also not good) so i am stuck between the MGC and MGC elite. Which one is better


I main a Gan 251 M Pro over the MGC Elite, but that is just me. If you can buy the Elite, it's for sure better. By a long mile.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 16, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I main a Gan 251 M Pro over the MGC Elite, but that is just me. If you can buy the Elite, it's for sure better. By a long mile.


Thanks! Also how do you know about cubelelo


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 16, 2022)

4.19 ao100 on 2x2 lesgo



Spoiler: i'm getting better :)



Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-16
avg of 100: 4.19

Time List:
1. 3.82 U2 F U2 R' U2 F2 R U' F2 
2. 3.69 U R F' R2 F' R' U2 F2 U' 
3. 5.96+ U2 R2 U F' U2 F U2 R U2 
4. 2.93 F' U F' R2 F2 R' F U2 R 
5. 3.85 R' F' R2 F' R U' R F2 R2 
6. 5.29 U F2 U' F2 R' U F' R U 
7. 3.13 F2 R2 F U' F U' F' R2 F' 
8. 4.34 R2 U2 F2 R' U F' R U2 F2 
9. (2.47) R' U' R' U R U' R2 U2 F' 
10. 4.50 R' F R' F U R' U R2 U 
11. 5.39 R' F' U2 F U' F R U' F 
12. 4.43 R2 F R U' F2 U R2 U' F' 
13. 5.46 U2 R U R2 F' U2 F' R F' 
14. 3.62 R F' R U2 R2 F2 R' U' F2 
15. 3.68 F2 R' U' F U F2 R F2 R' 
16. 5.34 R2 U F' U F U' R2 F R' F' 
17. (2.48) F R2 F2 U' F' U2 F U' F2 R' 
18. (10.45) R F U' R F' U' F2 U' R2 F 
19. 3.72 F' U R2 U F' R2 F U2 R' 
20. 4.31 R F' R F' U2 R' F U2 R' 
21. 3.54 U2 F R U' R U2 F' R2 U' 
22. 2.74 U R U F2 R' U2 F2 R U' 
23. 4.20 R' U F' R2 F2 U2 F' R' F' 
24. 3.82 F2 U2 F U' R' F U2 R2 U' 
25. 4.36 F' R2 F U' R U2 F' U F' 
26. 3.27 R F2 R' U' R U2 F2 R' U' 
27. 4.92 U' R' U' R2 U' F U' R' F2 R' 
28. 4.37 F2 U R' F2 R U' F2 U' F2 
29. 2.71 R2 U F U' R2 F2 U F U2 
30. 3.95 F R F2 U R2 F' R' U F 
31. 5.03 U R2 F2 U R' F U' R' F 
32. 3.34 F2 R2 F' U' F R' U2 R' F 
33. (8.57) F' R U2 F' R' F2 R' F U 
34. 4.78 U R' U F' R2 F R' U F' 
35. 3.71 U2 R2 U R' U R' U2 R U' F' 
36. 3.92 U2 R F' R U' R2 F2 U' R 
37. 3.22 R2 U2 R' F U2 R2 F' U2 F' 
38. 4.00 F U R' U2 R U' R U R' 
39. 4.87 U' R' F R' F2 R U2 F2 U2 
40. 5.22 U' R' F R' F2 R U2 F2 U2 
41. 5.08 U F' R2 U F' U' F2 U R' U' 
42. 4.28 F' R' F2 U F' R F2 R' F2 U' 
43. 3.98 U' R U' F U' R' U R2 F' 
44. 4.42 F U R' U R F R2 F2 U' 
45. 3.95 R2 U F U R2 F2 R' F U2 
46. 4.88 R2 U' R U' F2 R U' F' R' U' 
47. 3.88 U2 F' R' U F' U2 R' U F2 
48. 3.52 U F' U2 R F' U R F' R2 U' 
49. (2.19) R' F' R2 U2 R' F' R U' R2 U' 
50. 3.68 U2 R' U R U' R2 F' R U' 
51. 3.97 F U F' R F U' F2 R U 
52. 3.56 R2 U F2 U F' U2 R F R U2 
53. (8.24+) F' U F' R F' U2 F U' F2 
54. 3.74 U2 F U2 F R' F U' F U' 
55. 6.02 U' R2 U R' F' U R2 U F' 
56. 3.10 R' F2 U2 F U' R U' R U2 
57. 3.00 U F2 R2 U' R2 F U2 F U 
58. 5.72 F' U R F2 U2 F' R2 F U' 
59. 5.05 R U2 F2 U' R U F2 R2 U 
60. 4.83 U' F2 U2 F' U2 R' U' F2 U2 
61. 4.84 F' R2 F' R F' R2 U F2 R' 
62. 4.24 R' U F2 R U' F' R F U2 R' 
63. 3.65 U F2 U' R2 U' F2 R F2 R F 
64. 4.33 U F R F2 R U F U' F2 
65. (1.42) U2 F U' R' U2 F U' F R2 
66. 3.70 F' R2 F R' U2 F2 U' F R 
67. 4.10 U R2 U R' F2 R F2 R2 F2 
68. 3.27 R U' R F R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 
69. 3.45 R F' R F' R2 F R U2 F' 
70. 5.50 R2 U F' U2 R' U' F' U2 R' 
71. 5.95 F U R' U F2 R' U R' U' 
72. 4.62 R F' U2 F2 U2 F' U' F U' R' 
73. 4.32 F2 U' F U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' 
74. 4.32 R' F' R F2 R F2 R U2 R' 
75. (6.81) U2 R U2 F2 R F' R F R2 
76. 5.01 R F2 R F' U F R2 U' R2 
77. 4.06 U2 F U R2 U2 F R2 F2 U' 
78. 4.72 F U' F' R2 F2 R' U' F2 U 
79. 4.49 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 F' U2 
80. 3.55 F2 R' U R' U' R U F' U2 R' 
81. 4.80 R2 U R2 U F' R U F' R' U2 
82. (2.68) R U' F U2 F U F U2 R2 
83. 3.18 F' R' F' R2 U2 F' U F' R' 
84. (8.34) R' F R2 U' F' U' F U' R' 
85. 3.42 U2 F' U2 F R2 U' F U2 F' 
86. 4.39 R' F2 U2 F' U2 F U2 F2 U2 
87. 5.69 F2 U F U2 R' U' R' F2 U R' 
88. 5.63 U' R F2 R U2 F' U F2 R 
89. 6.15 U' F R' U' R2 F R F' U' 
90. 3.11 F2 R' F R F2 U' F2 U' F2 
91. 4.31 R' U' F U2 F U R2 F U2 
92. 2.82 F' R2 F' U2 F R' F U2 R' 
93. 3.73 U R U2 R U2 F' R F R F' 
94. 4.55 R' F2 R' F U' R U2 F2 R 
95. 6.02 F' R F' U' R2 U' F2 R U' R2 
96. 3.08 R F U2 F R F R U2 R2 
97. 3.71 U R' F R' U2 F R2 F U2 
98. 2.72 F2 U F' U2 F' U2 F U R' 
99. 3.08 R2 U2 F R F2 R2 U' F' U' 
100. 2.87 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R' F R2


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 16, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Thanks! Also how do you know about cubelelo


Every summer, I go to India to visit my grandparents, uncles, and everyone else. That's where I get them from.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 16, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Every summer, I go to India to visit my grandparents, uncles, and everyone else. That's where I get them from.


cool! so you are from india or from US? or are you from india but live in the US?
also check the price difference in puzzles from cubelelo, speedcubeshop and thecubestore.in. I was so surprised that thecubestore had much cheaper puzzles than cubelelo and no shipping! funny story, thecubestore.in actually sponsored the last comp I went to, so I bought the MGC 4x4 from there at only Rs. 1599 and I was in shock

btw no hate to cubelelo i love it too


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 16, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> cool! so you are from india or from US? or are you from india but live in the US?
> also check the price difference in puzzles from cubelelo, speedcubeshop and thecubestore.in. I was so surprised that thecubestore had much cheaper puzzles than cubelelo and no shipping! funny story, thecubestore.in actually sponsored the last comp I went to, so I bought the MGC 4x4 from there at only Rs. 1599 and I was in shock
> 
> btw no hate to cubelelo i love it too


i am from india (my parents are immigrants) but i live in the US. I was born in the US as well.
thecubestore.in is good, but some people have found it a bit sketchy, and for the safety of my family's address and the puzzles, I don't mind paying an extra 200-300 rupees.

the best part about mumbai is the cokes for 20 rupees
and street food


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 16, 2022)

NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Spoiler: why discontinued


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 17, 2022)

wow, nice 3x3 single! I planned first pair because the cross was easy (solved on white cross)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-17
single: 9.89

Time List:
1. 9.89 U2 F2 R F' D' F2 R' U2 B L2 F D2 B' R2 B U2 B R2 L2 D' F


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 17, 2022)

yay another sub-10 single to finish my 3x3 ao200!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-17
single: 9.71

Time List:
1. 9.71 L2 U2 L B' L' F B U D2 F2 U B2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 D' L' U


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 17, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: why discontinued
> ...





You can get it on SpeedCubeShop.com but it will take a while to ship. ._.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 17, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> You can get it on SpeedCubeShop.com but it will take a while to ship. ._.


time is not a problem but the shipping cost is way too much for me to afford


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 17, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> time is not a problem but the shipping cost is way too much for me to afford


At least its cheaper then amazon  maybe you can try saving money and maybe get more money by doing chores and whatnot, and you will get enough money


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 17, 2022)

ok i will try 
but its on pre-order so idk if its going to come after or before my competetion so I will see when MGC Elite comes on normal order then decide


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 17, 2022)

the earliest it can ship is Aug. 28th. when does your comp start


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 17, 2022)

september 17






Delhi Big Cube Open 2022 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 17, 2022)

It will arrive before. The owner tries to give out quickly so it will arrive before the comp starts.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 17, 2022)

Um who is the owner (do u mean speedcubeshop)


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 17, 2022)

Cameron Brown is the owner, also no i didnt mean just speedcubeshop. there is a copy of that website called speedcubeshop.co.uk, and it's a scam.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 17, 2022)

Yea i know about the whole speedcubeshop.co.uk scam 
anyway thanks


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 17, 2022)

MoYu WeiPo WRS 2×2 Magnetic – TheCubeStore







thecubestore.in





Best alternative, ig. Or the Moyu RS2M Evolution, however, that is out of stock here.









MoYu RS2M Evolution 2x2 Magnetic


Buy Cubelelo 2x2 MoYu RS2M Evolution 2x2 Magnetic Speed Cube Online. ✓Secure Shopping ✓FREE Shipping ✓Reward Points ✓Best Prices.




www.cubelelo.com












MoYu WeiPo WR S 2x2 Magnetic


Buy Cubelelo MoYu WeiPo WR S 2x2 Magnetic Speed Cube Online. ✓Secure Shopping ✓FREE Shipping ✓Reward Points ✓Best Prices.




www.cubelelo.com


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 17, 2022)

Yea... Do you think these are comparable or even better than the MGC elite?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 17, 2022)

Definitely comparable, possibly better!


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 19, 2022)

Hey guys, I finally finished learning eg-1, but I have terrible recognition. So can anyone help to improve this? What I am currently doing is doing slow solves (not timing my solves) and then recognising the case as fast as I can. So should I keep doing this to improve recognition or is there anything else I should do as well?


----------



## Timona (Aug 19, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Hey guys, I finally finished learning eg-1, but I have terrible recognition. So can anyone help to improve this? What I am currently doing is doing slow solves (not timing my solves) and then recognising the case as fast as I can. So should I keep doing this to improve recognition or is there anything else I should do as well?


If you know CLL and have good recognition, then why is EG-1 a problem lol, aren't they the exact same thing asides from the Layer?


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 19, 2022)

then how how to improve recognition at CLL


----------



## Timona (Aug 19, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> then how how to improve recognition at CLL





Abram Grimsley said:


> When I need help recognizing a certain case, I drill the alg 2 or 3 times, study the case for about 5 minutes, then drill the alg again and repeat. I do it till I can recognize it easily while solving. I don't know if it will work for other people, but that how I learn to recognize cases.





NigelTheCuber said:


> practice


Practice. Look for patterns and bars, opposite and adjacent colours. That's the way I recognise most of my CLLs


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 19, 2022)

I have been practising 2x2 *so *much for the past week, but I'm still not getting better at recognition


----------



## Timona (Aug 19, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> I have been practising 2x2 *so *much for the past week, but I'm still not getting better at recognition


PM me the cases you have trouble recognising I'll show you how I recognise them. Try to be layer efficient too. What do you average rn?


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 19, 2022)

sub-5


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 19, 2022)

Use 4 sticker recog for T and U, makes life so much easier for me


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 19, 2022)

um guys, I found a cube store named Cubezz, and it has the Gan 12 Maglev UV Coated AT SUCH A LOWER COST 
it even has the MGC ELITE 2x2 At a cost I have basically never seen before, so is this cube store genuine? they even provide free shipping I am actually shocked rn please is this fake or real anyone help


----------



## Timona (Aug 19, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> um guys, I found a cube store named Cubezz, and it has the Gan 12 Maglev UV Coated AT SUCH A LOWER COST
> it even has the MGC ELITE 2x2 At a cost I have basically never seen before, so is this cube store genuine? they even provide free shipping I am actually shocked rn please is this fake or real anyone help


Yeah its legit. They just have some long af shipping times.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 19, 2022)

so I guess I will buy the MGC Elite from there


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 19, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> so I guess I will buy the MGC Elite from there


Well i didnt expect everyone to be a winner here


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 19, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> Well i didnt expect everyone to be a winner here


what do you mean


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 19, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> what do you mean


idk i was just saying random crap


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 19, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> sub-5


hey. thats still pretty good. i uncommonly get sub 5 solves and i rarely get sub 5 full step solves.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 19, 2022)

helloimcubedup said:


> hey. thats still pretty good. i uncommonly get sub 5 solves and i rarely get sub 5 full step solves.


What method do u use


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 19, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> What method do u use


LBL with ortega last layer


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 19, 2022)

I asked my mom if I could buy cubes from CubeZZ, and I told her how it was cheaper but would take forever to ship because it is in China. And then she cut me off and told me that "NO INDIAN FAMILY WILL SUPPORT THE CHINESE ECONOMY."


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 19, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I asked my mom if I could buy cubes from CubeZZ, and I told her how it was cheaper but would take forever to ship because it is in China. And then she cut me off and told me that "NO INDIAN FAMILY WILL SUPPORT THE CHINESE ECONOMY."


honestly I changed my opinion I will only be buying from either cubelelo or thecubestore and possibly even Speedcubeshop


----------



## hyn (Aug 20, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I asked my mom if I could buy cubes from CubeZZ, and I told her how it was cheaper but would take forever to ship because it is in China. And then she cut me off and told me that "NO INDIAN FAMILY WILL SUPPORT THE CHINESE ECONOMY."


Does she know where cubes are made?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 20, 2022)

hyn said:


> Does she know where cubes are made?


I told her that and she told me to use the Rubik's brand cuz she thought it's from Hungary.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 20, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> You do know that basically every cube you use is manufactured in China right (unless you use a Rubik's)?


Yes, I know that. 

'Hope you can read Chinese'


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 21, 2022)

hey guys, since I learned EG-1, I figured out that recognition wasn't that big of a problem. The problem was recalling what alg to do mid-solve, so I know that will improve with practice, but should I start learning how to 1-look? There are more than 3 weeks left until the competition starts, so please give me advice on what to do

PS: only if you know how to one look with EG-1, and have expercience on that


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 21, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> hey guys, since I learned EG-1, I figured out that recognition wasn't that big of a problem. The problem was recalling what alg to do mid-solve, so I know that will improve with practice, but should I start learning how to 1-look? There are more than 3 weeks left until the competition starts, so please give me advice on what to do
> 
> PS: only if you know how to one look with EG-1, and have expercience on that


I don't know how to one-look with EG-1 because I didn't finish it yet, but I would suggest you to start learning when you are around sub-3/3.5


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 21, 2022)

how much time will it take to consistently being able to 1-look under 15 seconds? (like 2 weeks or something?)


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 21, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> how much time will it take to consistently being able to 1-look under 15 seconds? (like 2 weeks or something?)


I don't know, I plan on learning full EG first then doing one-looking.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 21, 2022)

yay another sub-2 2x2 single

cancelled into pure antisune CLL with U2 AUF

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-21
single: 1.65

Time List:
1. 1.65 R U F' U R U2 F2 R U2


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 21, 2022)

omg just got 2x2 single pb!!!
there is literally a WHOLE LAYER solved, so basically just CLL

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-21
single: 1.26

Time List:
1. 1.26 F' R U' R' F2 R2 U' R' F R'


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 21, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> omg just got 2x2 single pb!!!
> there is literally a WHOLE LAYER solved, so basically just CLL
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-21
> ...



You also could've cancelled into T perm, which is what I would've done since I don't really like that CLL lol.


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 21, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> J perm on 2x2 supremacy


Well yeah, I use J perm, but I think more people use T perm than J perm. Idk though.


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 21, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I don't know, I plan on learning full EG first then doing one-looking.


Dont do this! You shouls start one looking some as soon as you learn cll. Once you know CLL and EG-1 you should really practice one looking a lot. EG-2 wont help much until youve done that already


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 21, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> how much time will it take to consistently being able to 1-look under 15 seconds? (like 2 weeks or something?)


You wont be able to one look everything right away, but id bet within a week or two you can make some good process, maybe everything 4 moves or less. Depends on how much time you spend practicing.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 21, 2022)

WACWCA said:


> You wont be able to one look everything right away, but id bet within a week or two you can make some good process, maybe everything 4 moves or less. Depends on how much time you spend practicing.


Should I start learning how to one look right now, or after i am good with eg-1 without one looking and then learn how to one look?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 21, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Should I start learning how to one look right now, or after i am good with eg-1 without one looking and then learn how to one look?


I would practice recognition and grind. Grind grind grind. One looking comes after sub-3 for sure.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 22, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I would practice recognition and grind. Grind grind grind. One looking comes after sub-3 for sure.


Alright, but then why was @WACWCA saying to @Imsoosm that you should start one-looking when you have learnt CLL? also i have been practicing soooo much alg recall in solves, but i feel that I'm not seeing that much improvement, so how much time will it take me to be sub-3 with eg-1 without one looking? (Considering i practice 1 hour daily)


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 22, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Alright, but then why was @WACWCA saying to @Imsoosm that you should start one-looking when you have learnt CLL? also i have been practicing soooo much alg recall in solves, but i feel that I'm not seeing that much improvement, so how much time will it take me to be sub-3 with eg-1 without one looking? (Considering i practice 1 hour daily)


One looking should essentially be something you learn over time. So right now, anytime you see a face or layer that can be solved easily, like R U R’, you should force yourself to one look it. You can do that as soon as you learn cll. So during your practice you can now practice one-looking, and if the face is difficult, you can 2-look and practice recognition


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 22, 2022)

WACWCA said:


> One looking should essentially be something you learn over time. So right now, anytime you see a face or layer that can be solved easily, like R U R’, you should force yourself to one look it. You can do that as soon as you learn cll. So during your practice you can now practice one-looking, and if the face is difficult, you can 2-look and practice recognition


Ok, thanks for the tips!


----------



## helloimcubedup (Aug 22, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Well yeah, I use J perm, but I think more people use T perm than J perm. Idk though.


I use T perm


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 23, 2022)

so as I was practicing with EG-1, there is definitely a lot of improvement, but any idea how long it will take me to average sub-4 (also sub-3) with eg-1? I still have the alg recall problem, so how should I approach to improve it? Please I need help

because when I learnt ortega, people say you can easily average around sub-5 to sub-4, but i used to average sub-6. When I learnt CLL, people say you can easily average around sub-4, but I used to average sub-5 (and still average the same)

Is it just that I don't have skill  ?

edit: I know it might be because of lack of practice, but I think I practice enough to actually improve


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 23, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> so as I was practicing with EG-1, there is definitely a lot of improvement, but any idea how long it will take me to average sub-4 (also sub-3) with eg-1? I still have the alg recall problem, so how should I approach to improve it? Please I need help
> 
> because when I learnt ortega, people say you can easily average around sub-5 to sub-4, but i used to average sub-6. When I learnt CLL, people say you can easily average around sub-4, but I used to average sub-5 (and still average the same)
> 
> ...


Do a few solves and check their tps, then do another few solves and check your splits and send them here (splits: layer, CLL/EG-1)


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 24, 2022)

hey guys, I am taking a break from all the 2x2 grind, I am currently learning EO (for ZZ which I am just learning for fun + for FMC) and just practicing normal 3x3 (with CFOP ofc), I will (most probably) start grinding 2x2 again tomorrow 

I think I thought I would become really good at 2x2 in a month, but I learnt it isn't like that even on short events like 2x2. My "alg recall" has improved, I also tightened my Yupo V2 M and I am getting used to its tight tensions, meaning wayyy less corner twists 

overall I think I will definitely become sub-4 before the competition, its just that I thought it happens really fast, which it doesn't. Even such a short event like 2x2 does require a lot of practice to improve.

which event would all of you relate with improvement rate same as 2x2?


----------



## Timona (Aug 24, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> *which event would all of you relate with improvement rate same as 2x2?*


Mine is definitely Megaminx lol


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 24, 2022)

Yoo just got virtual cube pb single

recon (auto generated by cstimer)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-24
single: 9.59

Time List:
1. 9.59=8.02+1.56 F' U' B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 R D' U' F' U2 L2 R' F R2


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 24, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> What do you average on virtual?


sub-20


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 2, 2022)

Hey guys, I know I haven't posted in a while in my progress thread (more than a week) so I am making some changes:

1) I won't be posting my progress every week, i will probably post it every month or just won't post it
2) No, I didn't grind 2x2 in this break, in fact I couldn't grind any event because I was very busy the last week
3) Now I have started practicing 2x2 and 4x4 mainly, and when I'm bored, I mostly do virtual cube (on cstimer) and practice 3x3 oh

Final Thoughts: I don't think I will be able to get a sub-3 average in my upcoming comp in 2x2, but my goal is just a sub-4 average so I would probably make finals. And yes, I will be making a mains and goals video just a few days before the competition

also I will do what @Imsoosm suggested: 


Imsoosm said:


> Do a few solves and check their tps, then do another few solves and check your splits and send them here (splits: layer, CLL/EG-1)


and please answer this as well:


Nevan J said:


> which event would all of you relate with improvement rate same as 2x2?


thanks


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 4, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> which event would all of you relate with improvement rate same as 2x2?


no one answered except @Timona


----------



## Timona (Sep 4, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> no one answered except @Timona


Hard truth about life, you don't always get what, you dont always get answers to your questions.


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 4, 2022)

yo just got a really good oh single!

i will be posting the ao12 i'm doing rn

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-04
single: 18.22

Time List:
407. 18.22 U' F R' U' R2 D' R B D R U2 L2 F2 R' D2 L' D2 R' U2 L2 B2


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 4, 2022)

really good ao12! so close to my pb ao12 which is 25.90



Spoiler: yay



Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-04
avg of 12: 25.93

Time List:
399. 24.54 F D R2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 D U L' F L2 U B2 R' D B' 
400. 23.66 L F2 L' F R2 D' F2 B R' D2 F2 D2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 
401. 30.01 B U' R2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U' R F R D B U' L' D R2 
402. 27.43 R L' F U2 L B' U' B2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 D2 B2 R 
403. 32.67 B2 D R2 B2 U' F2 D B2 D L2 U F2 R' B' U' B2 L' D2 F' U2 
404. 27.65 R U B2 L' B2 L' F R' F2 L D2 L D2 B2 L2 U2 L U2 F' U 
405. 21.09 F2 D B U' D B' D2 R' U2 R2 U2 D2 F D2 F R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L 
406. 29.41 U' L B R' L D F U2 R F' R2 U D R2 U R2 F2 D F2 L2 D 
407. 18.22 U' F R' U' R2 D' R B D R U2 L2 F2 R' D2 L' D2 R' U2 L2 B2 
408. 27.83 F' B L2 D' B' R' F U D2 L2 B2 L2 B' R2 B L2 B' R2 
409. 26.24 U B' D2 F2 U' R2 D L2 U F2 R2 F' D U L R' D B2 R2 
410. 21.45 R2 U' D R' F2 B' R2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 U2 F R2 D2 F' L2 B2


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 4, 2022)

really good virtual solve!

i know not the most effiecient, but I am bad at virtual

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-04
single: 9.61

Time List:
447. 9.61=5.89+3.71 D2 F D2 L' F2 L' B U F D2 B U2 F D2 B L2 B2 R2

reconstruction


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> How did you make it split times? I've tried it before and it didn't work


i just clicked on the settings button (left to export times), then clicked on virtual and bluetooth, then clicked multi phase and set it to CF+OP



Spoiler


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 5, 2022)

Does anyone know when should I start using lookahead on 4x4? During 3-2-3 edge pairing


----------



## Timona (Sep 5, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Does anyone know when should I start using lookahead on 4x4? During 3-2-3 edge pairing


You dont "start" using lookahead, you should always use it. It comes naturally, while your hands are working on something, your mind is already looking ahead to the next thing you're going to work on next. So you start looking for the next pieces you need.


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 5, 2022)

hey guys, I think I might just be sub-4 in 2x2 now!



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-05
avg of 25: 3.97

Time List:
811. DNF(4.07) R' U F' U F' R2 F U R2 F 
812. 6.66+ R U F U F2 U2 R' F' R 
813. 3.39 F U' R U F' R' F R' U 
814. 5.61 R U F2 U R F U2 R U' 
815. 3.82 R' F' R2 U' F' U' F R' F' 
816. 3.44 R' U' F' U R' F' U' F2 R F2 
817. 3.96 R F' R F2 U' R2 U F R 
818. 3.53 U R U2 F' R F2 R U' F' 
819. 4.24 F2 R' U' F2 R2 U' F' U' R' 
820. 3.81 F2 U R' U2 R2 F U' F2 U2 
821. 3.46 U2 R2 F' R U R2 U' R2 U2 
822. 4.21 F' U2 F2 R F' R F' U' R' 
823. 3.60 U F2 U R' F U' F U2 R2 
824. 4.15 F U' F R F2 R2 U' R' F' 
825. 3.91 F' R' F U2 F R' F2 U2 R2 
826. 4.07 U' R F' R2 U' F U2 R' U 
827. 4.17 R U' F U' R U F2 U F 
828. 3.10 F' R F2 R U' R2 U' F' R2 
829. 3.80 F2 R' U' F R2 U R' F R' 
830. 4.41 R' U2 F U' F2 U' F R2 F 
831. 3.39 R2 F' U R U2 R' U' F2 R 
832. 4.72 F2 R2 F U R2 F R2 U' R' 
833. 3.96 R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 F R' F' 
834. 3.74 R F' U2 R2 F U' F2 U' R' 
835. 2.32 F R' F2 U' F U R' F2 R U2


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 5, 2022)

wow i got a better ao25 



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-05
avg of 25: 3.89

Time List:
589. 4.19 U F2 R U R' F2 U F2 R2 
590. 4.12 F U' R U' F' R2 U F2 U' 
591. 4.16 R2 F' U2 R F U2 F' U2 F R2 
592. 6.82 F' U F U2 R' U2 R U F2 
593. 3.99 R2 U' R F' R U F U' R2 
594. 2.88 F' R' U F U' R' F U' F R' 
595. 4.50 F' U F' R2 F U F' R F 
596. 3.07 F2 R' F R2 F' R2 F R U2 
597. 3.42 F R U2 R2 F' R' F2 R2 U F' 
598. 3.84 F' R' U R2 F2 U R' U2 R 
599. 2.35 R F2 R U' R U' R2 F2 R2 
600. 2.62 R U R2 F' R F2 R2 F' U F' 
601. 3.56 F2 U2 F R2 U' R U' R F2 R' 
602. 2.99 F2 R2 F U F2 U2 R U2 R' 
603. 2.33 U' R' U2 R U' F' R2 F' R2 
604. 4.68 R F' R' U2 R' F' R2 U F' 
605. 3.37 F2 R F' R U' F U' F2 U2 
606. 3.12 U2 R U' R F2 U2 R' U' F2 
607. 4.84 R' F R U' R2 F U2 R' U' F' 
608. 4.10 U2 R' F' R U2 F R' F2 R 
609. 6.49 U2 R' F2 R U' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 
610. 5.59 U2 F' R U' F' U R' U' F2 
611. 4.88 F' U F R2 U2 F R U2 R 
612. 4.52 R' U2 R2 F2 U' R' F R2 F' U2 
613. 3.17 R U' F U F R' F R' U'


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 6, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> wow i got a better ao25
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just me here, but imo ao25s still have a certain degree of luck in it. Ao100 would probably be better for measuring when you are sub-x


----------



## hyn (Sep 6, 2022)

I have a 3.38 ao25 and I don't think I can comfortably call myself sub-4


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 6, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Just me here, but imo ao25s still have a certain degree of luck in it. Ao100 would probably be better for measuring when you are sub-x


yea I just posted the ao25 because I had to go to sleep and didn't have much time to do an ao100, but will probably do it today


----------



## Timona (Sep 6, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Just me here, but imo ao25s still have a certain degree of luck in it. Ao100 would probably be better for measuring when you are sub-x


I use ao200 to determine whether I'm sub-x


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 6, 2022)

Well in that case I have a 2.78 ao100 so I'm sub 3 on 2x2


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 6, 2022)

In that case I’m not as good as Zayn Khanani. In fact, there’s no case where that’s true.


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 9, 2022)

Yo just got a really good sub-2 2x2 single

1.62

U2 R' U2 F U R' U2 F R' F U'


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 10, 2022)

so I decided to practice 3x3 just for once, and got this really good single!!! I made an x-cross and finished F2L at about 5 seconds!!!! omg this was so cool

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-10
single: 8.75

Time List:
310. 8.75 U' B2 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 B2 R' F2 R F2 D2 U' F' L2 F2 D R'


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 14, 2022)

My birthday is near and I was considering making a wish list (although I think I would probably only get 1 puzzle)
I really need advice on what's the best puzzle, I had been doing a lot of research for 2x2 and I think the MGC Elite is my final decision but here's the list

2x2: MGC Elite
Square-One: I have been thinking to get this puzzle for a long time (a really long time) so I think the best one afte my research is the YJ MGC
Pyraminx: idk if i should buy it, and if yes, then idk which one to get (i already know the beginner's method)

So overall am I making a good choice buying the MGC Elite for 2x2 and the YJ MGC SQ1?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 14, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> My birthday is near and I was considering making a wish list (although I think I would probably only get 1 puzzle)
> I really need advice on what's the best puzzle, I had been doing a lot of research for 2x2 and I think the MGC Elite is my final decision but here's the list
> 
> 2x2: MGC Elite
> ...


For pyraminx get the YLM, after setup it is godly.


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 14, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> For pyraminx get the YLM, after setup it is godly.


Ok thanks! What about the 2x2 and square one? Also how should I setup the YLM? (What lubes to buy)


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 14, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Ok thanks! What about the 2x2 and square one? Also how should I setup the YLM? (What lubes to buy)


2x2- MGC2 Elite/Valk 2 if you can find one
Squan- MGC/Volt V2 (I recommend the MGC)
Lubes - Weight 5, DNM-37, Mystic (for TC) and Martian, Stardust & Lunar (SCS)


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 16, 2022)

Yo guys Delhi big cube open 2022 is tomorrow lesgo

I will be making mains and goals today


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 16, 2022)

omg easy scramble

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-16
single: 1.39

Time List:
92. 1.39 U F U' F' U R U2 F R'

btw its 2x2


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 16, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> 2x2- MGC2 Elite/Valk 2 if you can find one
> Squan- MGC/Volt V2 (I recommend the MGC)
> Lubes - Weight 5, DNM-37, Mystic (for TC) and Martian, Stardust & Lunar (SCS)


Although I wouldn't recommend buying from outside India because Indian Customs just loves to treat the boxes like punching bags.


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 16, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Although I wouldn't recommend buying from outside India because Indian Customs just loves to treat the boxes like punching bags.


then my only options are cubelelo and thecubestore


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 16, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Yo guys Delhi big cube open 2022 is tomorrow lesgo
> 
> I will be making mains and goals today


Won't be able to make mains and goals


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 16, 2022)

Cubicle Labs Lube Bundle


Buy Cubicle Labs Lubricant Bundles For Cube Puzzle Online At Lowest Cost. ✓Secure Shopping ✓FREE Shipping ✓Reward Points ✓Best Prices.




www.cubelelo.com





That has silk, mystic, dnm. (get that option tbh)









Cubelelo Standard Silicone Lube Bundle


Buy Cubelelo Standard Silicone Lubricant Bundle For Cube Puzzle Online At Lowest Cost. ✓Secure Shopping ✓FREE Shipping ✓Reward Points ✓Best Prices.




www.cubelelo.com





(silicone lubes)

Hurricane - Weight 1
Storm - Weight 2
Swift - Weight 3
Breeze - Weight 4
Calm - Weight 5

Not bad deals because combined, it is around 2700 INR while from TC it would be $40 ish so 3180 INR.
And it's a lot of lube


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 17, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Cubicle Labs Lube Bundle
> 
> 
> Buy Cubicle Labs Lubricant Bundles For Cube Puzzle Online At Lowest Cost. ✓Secure Shopping ✓FREE Shipping ✓Reward Points ✓Best Prices.
> ...


Thanks! Btw the cubelelo hurricane lube I use, used to finish in just 1 month so idk what I should do about that


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 17, 2022)

Hey guys tomorrow is 2x2, 3x3 and oh
I will make a sum up of the comp tomorrow after coming home or day after tomorrow


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 17, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Thanks! Btw the cubelelo hurricane lube I use, used to finish in just 1 month so idk what I should do about that


don't just use hurricane, silk is a little slower but it's good, and you can use storm, swift, breeze, and calm. and mystic, silk, and dnm. That should last you a half a year


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 18, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> don't just use hurricane, silk is a little slower but it's good, and you can use storm, swift, breeze, and calm. and mystic, silk, and dnm. That should last you a half a year


Which one should I use out of storm,Swift,breeze etc for my rs3m 2021?
And is silk faster or mystic (i know DNM 37 is the fastest lube so should I buy it to use in big cubes?)


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 18, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Which one should I use out of storm,Swift,breeze etc for my rs3m 2021?
> And is silk faster or mystic (i know DNM 37 is the fastest lube so should I buy it to use in big cubes?)


The only cube i have which is big is a 4x4


----------



## gsingh (Sep 18, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> And is silk faster or mystic (i know DNM 37 is the fastest lube so should I buy it to use in big cubes?)


mystic


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 18, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Which one should I use out of storm,Swift,breeze etc for my rs3m 2021?
> And is silk faster or mystic (i know DNM 37 is the fastest lube so should I buy it to use in big cubes?)


Use Breeze, Calm, or Swift for the RS3M 2021.
Mystic cuz silk slow as heck


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 18, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Use Breeze, Calm, or Swift for the RS3M 2021.
> Mystic cuz silk slow as heck


Silk isn't slow though. It does make the cube slower if you add too much (same with any other non-water based lubes) but with the right amount it makes it silky smooth and more fluid. It doesn't react well to every cube so perhaps that's just you but I don't remember Silk slowing down my RS3M2020.


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 19, 2022)

So here's the recap of the competition I went to this weekend

DAY 1

3BLD: I came late to the venue and could not compete in this  otherwise I could have easily made finals
4x4: First solve had some lockups, but the second solve was... well, it took 30 seconds to fix the lockup. yes. 30 seconds (I think even more than that) which led me to not making cutoff time which is extremely sad as I was getting a lot of sub-1 minute solves during practice before the round

DAY 2

First Rounds

3x3 One Handed: I beat my PR average by 2 seconds! I still got a DNF on one solve, which was because my other hand hit the timer but that's okay
3x3: I beat my PR average by 4 Seconds. YES 4 SECONDS It was crazy. I got a 10 on the first solve, which tbh felt more like a 13, which means I'm improving. Also The Indian NR Holder for 3x3 Single (Aryan Chhabra) judged me on 1 solve lol
2x2: I barely got sub-4, but I am happy as it was sub-4

Second Rounds

3x3: I got a sub-15 average, not the best but still ok
2x2: I locked up sooo bad on the CLL on the last solve and didn't make finals :|

Overall really good results, and I am happy with them


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 20, 2022)

Hey guys, I've started learning how to one look solves on 2x2, and rn, i'm sub-4 with eg-1
so I don't think I can be sub-3 without one looking, if anyone of you are, please tell how are you sub-3 without knowing how to one look. One more thing, should I learn one looking before becoming sub-3? I think I can only get sub-3 global if I one-look

I've watched jperm's tutorial, now I will also watch ram thakkar's video in which he shows all 40 first face cases (should I try to one look them by myself, or by using the tricks he shows?) and lastly I will also watch will callan's video on one looking


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 20, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Hey guys, I've started learning how to one look solves on 2x2, and rn, i'm sub-4 with eg-1
> so I don't think I can be sub-3 without one looking, if anyone of you are, please tell how are you sub-3 without knowing how to one look. One more thing, should I learn one looking before becoming sub-3? I think I can only get sub-3 global if I one-look
> 
> I've watched jperm's tutorial, now I will also watch ram thakkar's video in which he shows all 40 first face cases (should I try to one look them by myself, or by using the tricks he shows?) and lastly I will also watch will callan's video on one looking


I'm sub 3.1 with CLL and I only one-look one or two move layers.
Tip: watch Ram Thakkar @Ram 
lol


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 20, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I'm sub 3.1 with CLL and I only one-look one or two move layers.
> Tip: watch Ram Thakkar @Ram
> lol


um wdym 
should I learn one looking?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 20, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> um wdym
> should I learn one looking?


Nah, improve first.


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 20, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Nah, improve first.


...
idk i will try to see how much I improve with one looking


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 20, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I'm sub 3.1 with CLL and I only one-look one or two move layers.





baseballjello67 said:


> 8. (1.22)
> y x' // inspection
> U' R U' R2 F R U2 // solve, one-looked


lol isn't this a 4 move face

But anyway, I average 2.4-2.5 with CLL and a little bit of EG-1 (maybe like 6-7 algs idk). Just grind your recognition and have faster tps, and make more efficient faces. Especially if you're using EG-1, the faecs are usually only 3-5 moves (6 moves rarely), so faces would be much faster than CLL. My CLL layers at most take 8-9 moves with decent fingertricks.

Also grind your tps. And as I've said before, do some splits of your 2x2 solves, and do a few more solves and check their tps, and send the splits and the tps through here so we can evaluate your situation.

Also, if you got to sub-3 with one-looking + EG-1/CLL, it'll be very hard to improve beyond that... So it's best if you improve with the things you currently have.


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 21, 2022)

i got a sub-10 3x3 solve! btw is a x-cross considered full step?
I almost planned the x cross in inspection + got a free pair!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-21
single: 9.72

Time List:
364. 9.72 L' F2 U D2 L F' R2 U2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 D2 R U2 F2 B


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 21, 2022)

Did you do the 2x2 splits and tps checks?

And yes, xcross is considered fullstep because non-fullstep solves skip a step, and one pair of F2L isn't the whole F2l.


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 21, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Did you do the 2x2 splits and tps checks?


no... idk why i'm too lazy i'll do it rn
but how do I make splits


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 21, 2022)

so like after making face I need to hit spacebar??

also will I need to use spacebar and not stackmat?


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 21, 2022)

I couldn't do an ao12 because I have to study but here are the splits + tps (I had to calculate the tps after each solve)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-21
avg of 5: 3.47

Time List:
1. (2.94=0.60+2.34[4.76]) F R2 F2 U F' R F' R U' TPS 4.76
2. (4.63=0.91+3.71[3.88]) R U' R2 F R' U' F2 R2 F' TPS 3.88
3. 4.26=0.65+3.61[4.46] U R2 U2 F R' U R' U' F' TPS 4.46
4. 3.20=0.85+2.35[6.56] R2 U' F' U R2 F2 U' F' U' TPS 6.56
5. 2.95=0.71+2.23[5.42] R' F2 R' F' R2 F R' U2 F TPS 5.42

also I had to delete some solves as I forgot to to splits


----------



## hyn (Sep 21, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> also I had to delete some solves as I forgot to to splits


^^ very very relatable


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 21, 2022)

All right, your layers look pretty decent, all sub-1. I know hitting the space bar would slow down your solves a bit, so I'll subtract 0.2-0.3 from the CLL/EG-1 split. First, here's a question. Can you sub-1 most of the CLL/EG-1 algs? If you can, you really need to improve on recognition, since it's taking you about a second, sometimes maybe 2 seconds to recognize the case. If you can't sub-1 your algs, then work on your turning speed. Drill your algs until you can sub-1 most of them, then work on recog. 

If you have time, also do some CLL/EG-1 alg drilling sessions, go to the 2x2x2 under ===WCA=== then choose EG0 and EG1


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 21, 2022)

Um tbh idk about the sub-1 layers because some of the scrambles were kind of lucky

Also no i cannot sub-1 most CLL and EG-1 algs also i still use those from jperm's video which has mirrored algs so are they ok because idk if i can sub-1 the lefty algs

Edit: should I do a session in which i only do faces to check how fast i consistently do my faces?


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 21, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Um tbh idk about the sub-1 layers because some of the scrambles were kind of lucky
> 
> Also no i cannot sub-1 most CLL and EG-1 algs also i still use those from jperm's video which has mirrored algs so are they ok because idk if i can sub-1 the lefty algs
> 
> Edit: should I do a session in which i only do faces to check how fast i consistently do my faces?


Yeah, do an ao25 on both face/layers session and do another two ao25s on CLL and EG-1

You gotta drill your algs bro, you should at least be able to sub-1 80% of the algs in CLL and maybe 50% of algs in EG-1.


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 21, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> and do another two ao25s on CLL and EG-1


Do you mean the splits thing i did or just drilling CLL and EG-1 algs?


Nevan J said:


> I still use those from jperm's video which has mirrored algs so are they ok because idk if i can sub-1 the lefty algs


Also what about this


----------



## hyn (Sep 21, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> All right, your layers look pretty decent, all sub-1. I know hitting the space bar would slow down your solves a bit, so I'll subtract 0.2-0.3 from the CLL/EG-1 split. First, here's a question. Can you sub-1 most of the CLL/EG-1 algs? If you can, you really need to improve on recognition, since it's taking you about a second, sometimes maybe 2 seconds to recognize the case. If you can't sub-1 your algs, then work on your turning speed. Drill your algs until you can sub-1 most of them, then work on recog.
> 
> If you have time, also do some CLL/EG-1 alg drilling sessions, go to the 2x2x2 under ===WCA=== then choose EG0 and EG1


I also did that (not EG1)
1.01 for the faces and 1.7 ao25 for the CLLs, which means that the 1.3 is recognition and pickup-putdown, as it was with keyboard. There were quite a few repeated lucky cases for the CLLs tho
Edit: Also @Nevan J if u just constantly think about turning fast during layers/faces it helps a bit


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 21, 2022)

Nope, just drill the CLL/EG-1 algs. The scrambles will give you a premade layer/face. 

Don't use Jperm's lefty algs please. Can you post here what lefty algs you use and I'll give you alternatives. Of course, some algs are just best with lefties, but some definitely not.


----------



## Timona (Sep 21, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Nope, just drill the CLL/EG-1 algs. The scrambles will give you a premade layer/face.
> 
> Don't use Jperm's lefty algs please. Can you post here what lefty algs you use and I'll give you alternatives. Of course, some algs are just best with lefties, but some definitely not.


I think his main issue is case recognition, not TPS


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 21, 2022)

Timona said:


> I think his main issue is case recognition, not TPS


i can turn kinda fast on most solves, but because the YuPo V2 M is just really bad at corner cutting, I do lose TPS and get 4 fours 


Imsoosm said:


> Can you post here what lefty algs you use and I'll give you alternatives. Of course, some algs are just best with lefties, but some definitely not.


um you can watch his video or from his website (they are a lot to post) 

should I learn the alternatives from the best 2x2 algs spreadsheet?

also I'll try not to post till friday or I will not be able to post anymore (the "maximum amount of posts in 24 hours" thing)


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 21, 2022)

I'll PM you the algs I use, not sure if they work for you tho


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 24, 2022)

yay second ever sub-9 (i think so)

also was the first solve of the day which is even crazier

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-24
single: 8.93

Time List:
393. 8.93 B2 D' U2 B2 D U2 R2 B2 L2 U' R U B' L2 D' L' U' R B' R2


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 25, 2022)

YOOO new 4x4 pb!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-25
single: 48.11

Time List:
130. 48.11 D2 R' B' D2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 U2 F' U2 B R U R' D R D F2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 D' R Fw2 L' Uw2 B2 Fw U' D' B' Rw2 B' Uw' B Uw' Fw' Uw' U F


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 25, 2022)

ok I broke it again

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-25
single: 46.30

Time List:
135. 46.30 B' L D2 R2 D2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 F' R2 D L2 R' B' D U2 R' U Fw2 Uw2 U Rw2 F' U' R2 B U Rw2 L2 U' B' Rw R2 U' B R2 U Fw' Rw R Uw' U2 Fw2


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 27, 2022)

so I decided to practice 3BLD for once, and I got a pb

i think I might start practicing 3BLD again lol

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-27
single: 3:07.10

Time List:
10. 3:07.10 U2 F D2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 F D2 R2 U' L U F2 L' D2 L2 R B' Rw' Uw'


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 29, 2022)

finally got sub-1 ao5 on 4x4!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-29
avg of 5: 57.91

Time List:
150. 58.32 B2 U D2 F' U D2 L D' R B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R B2 U2 F2 D2 Rw2 D' Fw2 B Uw2 F2 D B' D2 Rw2 Fw2 B' L' Uw2 D Rw' Fw Uw2 L F D Rw' B U 
151. 57.03 U2 R' L' D' B U F' D' L' D U2 R B2 D2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 F B' U' B Uw2 D B' D' L2 B' U2 Rw' F2 D L B2 Uw' Fw B2 Rw Fw L R 
152. 53.32 B U B2 U' B2 R L F' L D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 D B2 U Rw2 Fw2 L' D2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 F L' B' D2 Uw' Fw2 Rw2 B2 Uw' F2 U Rw Uw R' L' Uw' 
153. 1:10.46 F2 D2 R B2 U2 L B2 F2 L' U2 R D B U F D L B2 F' Fw2 L' D2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 L B R' U' Fw2 Uw L2 Uw Rw2 U Fw D R Uw L' Fw' 
154. 58.38 F2 U' F2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 L F' D' U2 F2 U2 B' D' R U Rw2 Fw2 B' Uw2 Rw2 R' D2 L B' R D2 B2 L' Uw' B2 R' B' Uw2 R' Rw' Fw' B R U2


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 29, 2022)

yo i broke it again lesgo

edit: This still contains some solves from the previous average

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-29
avg of 5: 57.77

Time List:
152. 53.32 B U B2 U' B2 R L F' L D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 D B2 U Rw2 Fw2 L' D2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 F L' B' D2 Uw' Fw2 Rw2 B2 Uw' F2 U Rw Uw R' L' Uw'
153. 1:10.46 F2 D2 R B2 U2 L B2 F2 L' U2 R D B U F D L B2 F' Fw2 L' D2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 L B R' U' Fw2 Uw L2 Uw Rw2 U Fw D R Uw L' Fw'
154. 58.38 F2 U' F2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 L F' D' U2 F2 U2 B' D' R U Rw2 Fw2 B' Uw2 Rw2 R' D2 L B' R D2 B2 L' Uw' B2 R' B' Uw2 R' Rw' Fw' B R U2
155. 1:01.60 F2 U' R' L' F' R U2 F' U' F' R2 U2 B R2 F' R2 B D2 B' Fw2 L' B2 U' Rw2 L Uw2 D R' B2 R D' Fw' R Fw2 B' D' F Rw D2 Fw Uw B Uw' Fw2
156. 52.56 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 U' F' R2 F L' R' F' R D2 R Uw2 Fw2 R2 D R' U2 L2 U Rw2 Fw2 U' Fw U Rw2 B' Uw2 D2 F Uw Fw' D' F2 Uw' F2 L2


----------



## Nevan J (Sep 30, 2022)

so today I grinded a lot of 4x4 (because my exams have ended lol) and I got some pbs



Spoiler: PB Mo3



Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-30
mean of 3: 55.17

Time List:
159. 55.99 F R2 L B U' B' L' U2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 B2 L U' Rw2 B' R2 Fw2 Rw2 B R' B' D2 L' B2 Uw U L Uw2 B Uw2 Fw Rw' L F' Rw' D' R' 
160. 55.03 F' L' B2 L U' R U' L' D F L2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 Rw2 Fw2 F' R2 U2 F2 L' F2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 L Uw F2 B2 Uw L2 Rw B' Rw2 Fw D' U2 R2 
161. 54.49 R L' D' L F R U R2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 F' D2 F2 R2 L' D2 Fw2 Uw2 L' F2 R2 F Uw2 L F' R2 L F2 Uw Fw2 U B' R2 U2 F Uw' Fw' Rw L B





Spoiler: PB Ao5 (consists of 3 solves from the pb mo3)



Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-30
avg of 5: 55.71

Time List:
159. 55.99 F R2 L B U' B' L' U2 F D2 F2 L2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 B2 L U' Rw2 B' R2 Fw2 Rw2 B R' B' D2 L' B2 Uw U L Uw2 B Uw2 Fw Rw' L F' Rw' D' R' 
160. 55.03 F' L' B2 L U' R U' L' D F L2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 Rw2 Fw2 F' R2 U2 F2 L' F2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 L Uw F2 B2 Uw L2 Rw B' Rw2 Fw D' U2 R2 
161. 54.49 R L' D' L F R U R2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 F' D2 F2 R2 L' D2 Fw2 Uw2 L' F2 R2 F Uw2 L F' R2 L F2 Uw Fw2 U B' R2 U2 F Uw' Fw' Rw L B 
162. 1:06.66 F D' R2 D U F2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 B R' D' U2 L' F' L2 F R Uw2 R2 Uw2 B' Uw2 U' B U' Fw2 Uw2 R2 Rw B D F2 U2 D' Fw' Uw' R2 D' L Fw' L' U 
163. 56.10 R F D2 R2 F' L' F2 R' U' R' B2 U2 R' D2 L F2 D2 L D2 Fw2 R' F2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 U' R' L D' L Fw L' Uw2 R D' B' Uw Fw U B2 Uw2 L Fw'


----------



## Nevan J (Oct 1, 2022)

So now I'm finally buying lube, and i have decided weight 3. I'm not buying any TC lube as i don't wanna spend too much on just lubes

So how long will weight 3 last me if i use it on my 2x2-4x4 and square one?
Also should i even lube the yj MGC Square one with weight 3??


----------



## Nevan J (Oct 2, 2022)

My new cubes just arrived!! I had ordered the MGC elite 2x2 and the MGC Square one on Thursday, and they arrived today! These are my birthday gifts, so i only get to open these on my birthday, but I'm still very happy

Btw i ordered from thecubestore.in and I'm really happy with their low prices


----------



## Nevan J (Oct 2, 2022)

yo nice 4x4 single

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-02
single: 49.26

Time List:
186. 49.26 B2 U L2 D B2 D' F2 L2 R2 F2 U2 F' U F2 U2 R B L B L Uw2 R2 Fw2 F Rw2 U' R2 U D2 Rw2 U' B Rw' D' B U2 D2 Fw' Uw L2 U' Fw Uw' Rw L'


----------



## Nevan J (Oct 2, 2022)

MASSIVE 3x3 oh pb single fail 

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-02
single: 18.58

Time List:
443. 18.58 L F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U2 B' U L' R U' L2 R2 B'


----------



## Nevan J (Oct 6, 2022)

sub-9 single on 3x3

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-06
single: 8.81

Time List:
584. 8.81 B' L2 B R2 F' L2 B U2 L2 B' D2 R' D F R' U' B' F L' D'


----------



## Nevan J (Oct 6, 2022)

I also finally broke my pb ao5!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-06
avg of 5: 10.36

Time List:
583. 10.82 L' F R' B2 U2 R2 B2 L R2 U2 F2 D U' R' D L' R D2 
584. 8.81 B' L2 B R2 F' L2 B U2 L2 B' D2 R' D F R' U' B' F L' D' 
585. 9.09 L' D' F2 D B2 D' R2 U L2 U R2 D2 R' D2 R B D2 B2 D2 B 
586. 13.93 R' F' D B2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 D' F L2 U F L2 B' R' B 
587. 11.17 U' L' U2 R' U2 B2 U' D2 L2 B' L2 B U2 F' B' U2 R2 F2 L F


----------



## Nevan J (Oct 7, 2022)

I have finally ordered lubes, and I ordered Weights 1 and 3

Weight 1 for 4x4
Weight 3 for 3x3 and other puzzles idk
Obviously this is just my prediction on what lube will be the best for each cube

as for the 2x2 and SQ-1, when the lubes arrive I'll try out the lubes on them and decide which lube to use on which


----------



## Nevan J (Oct 14, 2022)

ok so I know I haven't updated in a week but here's what has happened

I have setup my square-1 with weight 3 and it is awesome. also I broke one of the yellow pieces while switching to black caps so somehow I did something and put in the black piece which mean i can't switch back to yellow again (because the piece is broken)

I also made an unboxing which i will probably upload on sunday idk

overall i don't think I will be updating this progression thread so yea


----------



## Nevan J (Oct 29, 2022)

here's the progress i've made over the last 2 weeks

i've learnt intermediate cubeshape for squan, and i still need a lot of practice to become good with it
i have also been practicing 2x2 daily, and now I can one look 3 movers (only R U R' and R U' R' and also the lefty versions)
as for 3x3, i have also recently started practicing it 

no updates for oh, bld and 4x4 because i didin't practice them

i hope to become sub-20 on squan by the end of this year


----------



## Nevan J (Nov 24, 2022)

OMG WHAT
i just got a squan pb single a few mins ago and i'm still in shock

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-24
single: 9.74

Time List:
290. 9.74 (0,-4)/ (0,3)/ (4,-5)/ (-3,0)/ (-1,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (5,0)/ (-3,0)/ (0,-1)/ (6,-3)/ (0,-2)/ (-2,0)

Just take a look at this scramble bro
recon coming soon on my youtube channel


----------



## Nevan J (Dec 2, 2022)

here's the progress i've made over the past month

I wasn't practising 3x3 and 2x2 that much because I finally have a competition upcoming, and it is in my city, and the venue is just 5 mins away! anyway, it only has side events, so no 3x3 2x2 and 4x4 but it has square-1

So I have mainly be focusing on square-1 the last month. I have become sub-30 to sub-26, gotten quite good with intermediate cubeshape and also learned some EPs. I have started learning full CS as well

For 2x2, I was practising it for the most part, but I wasn't focusing on it that much because it wasn't in the comp. Also i have gotten so bad in 4x4 that i'm not even sub-1 minute but that's because obviously I can't do that many events.

Lastly for 3x3, i have improved a bit even tho I didn't practise it, and you can see that from my previous weekly comp results

I'm doing sq-1, FMC, and 3BLD in this comp, so I really hope to podium in sq-1 since i think there aren't any good people in sq1 except Sukant Koul at the comp (jk). For FMC, I have learnt NISS, Blockbuilding and Pseudoblocks, but I only practise it in weekly comps. and for 3BLD, again I only do it in weekly comps, but when I am feeling motivated I do practise it

My future goals are mainly just to get good in Square-1, 3x3 and 2x2, but I'll probably only start seriously practising 3x3 and 2x2 after the comp


----------



## Ram (Dec 10, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Tip: watch Ram Thakkar @Ram


Yo


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 10, 2022)

Ram said:


> Yo


yo(o)


----------



## Nevan J (Dec 18, 2022)

Yesterday was my comp so here's what happened

starting off with FMC - I got a 43 move solution so here's what I did: I basically used Blockbuilding, NISS, and was trying to make a skeleton but it was just too bad, so I went with normal Last Pair OLL+PLL, and I got the 6 move OLL, along with a U Perm. Overall quite crazy for me, and I think this is most probably a PB
Next was 3BLD, and I did terrible on the first 2 solves. In the first solve I messed up memo so bad, forgot to do parity, and messed up corners. But on the last solve, I did get a success, which made me happy
next was squan 1st round, and I wouldn't say I did terrible, but I did DNF 1 solve because I did Adj/Adj from the wrong angle 
although I did get a counting 15 i think, it still ended up being 22 sec average but I did make finals

In Squan finals, guess what... I got a sub-20 average, which is quite normal for me at home
So overall this comp went great mainly because I will get 3 more events added in my WCA profile and I did decent in all events

btw solves coming on channel soon


also my winter vacations are coming, so I will start updating this thread again!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 18, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Yesterday was my comp so here's what happened
> 
> starting off with FMC - I got a 43 move solution so here's what I did: I basically used Blockbuilding, NISS, and was trying to make a skeleton but it was just too bad, so I went with normal Last Pair OLL+PLL, and I got the 6 move OLL, along with a U Perm. Overall quite crazy for me, and I think this is most probably a PB
> Next was 3BLD, and I did terrible on the first 2 solves. In the first solve I messed up memo so bad, forgot to do parity, and messed up corners. But on the last solve, I did get a success, which made me happy
> ...


Sub Nevan J in fmc by 1 move yay


----------



## Nevan J (Dec 23, 2022)

I finally got a 3x3 pb single after such a long time! My winter vacations have just started from today, and I have started grinding 3x3 seriously

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-23
single: 8.13

Time List:
180. 8.13 L U2 L U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 F' D' F2 D2 L' B2 F U'


----------



## Nevan J (Dec 28, 2022)

Today I finally received what I ordered for christmas!

I had ordered Cubicle Labs Silk 5ml, and 2 T-Shirts (one for me, and one for my elder brother)

I can't test Silk right now, but I will lube my 3x3 and sq-1 with it as both are quite fast and I have heard the mgc sq-1 is good with silk
for my 3x3 (rs3m 2021 maglev) I will probably lube it with a combination of silk and weight 3 and i'll do the same for the sq-1

idk about the mgc elite 2x2 anyone pls help how I should set it up I have weight 1 and 3, and silk

(also I was and still am a bit unwell, that's why I wasn't able to update too much on this thread but ig i'll be fine now)


----------



## Nevan J (Dec 29, 2022)

Yesterday I grinded a lot of events and I have also started practicing 3BLD recently (this time for real), but I'm only doing it so my memo improves a bit, since that is probably the slowest thing in my solves.

anyway I learnt the O/Adj Adj/O algs for square-1 ep, and I will also learn the O/W and W/O algs
as for advanced cubeshape, i have learnt a bit of Scallop Kite reductions and Scallop Scallop reductions, and I will try to finish learning them by the next few days


----------



## Nevan J (Dec 30, 2022)

Just broke my square-1 pb single! Sub-9!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-30
single: 8.61

Time List:
722. 8.61 (4,0)/ (-4,5)/ (4,4)/ (3,0)/ (5,-4)/ (3,0)/ (0,-2)/ (3,0)/ (1,0)/ (2,0)


----------



## Nevan J (Dec 30, 2022)

Got a few 1s while grinding 2x2 today

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-30
single: 1.51

Time List:
2133. 1.51 R F U2 R F2 R2 F2 R2 U' (I got this on the first 2x2 solve of the session!)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-30
single: 1.68

Time List:
2193. 1.68 R' F' U' F2 R U2 R' F2 R2

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-30
single: 1.89

Time List:
2217. 1.89 U F' U F' R' F' R2 F2 U


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Got a few 1s while grinding 2x2 today
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-30
> single: 1.51
> ...



What's your average?


----------



## Nevan J (Dec 31, 2022)

ProStar said:


> What's your average?


sub-4 with eg-1 and cll

:|

I'm trying to become sub-3 on 2x2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 31, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> sub-4 with eg-1 and cll
> 
> :|
> 
> I'm trying to become sub-3 on 2x2


Try learning one look


----------



## Nevan J (Dec 31, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Try learning one look


yes I learnt to on look 3 movers like R U R' and R U' R'
also some cases from jperm's video in which he told some tricks for specific cases
but my problem is tps and lockups so yeah


----------



## Nevan J (Jan 2, 2023)

2x2 PB Ao5 with 3 consecutive 1s!

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-02
avg of 5: 2.32

Time List:
2370. 3.14 U' R2 F R F R U' F2 U' 
2371. 3.68 R2 F U R2 U R' F' R' F 
2372. 1.96 R2 F2 R' F2 U R2 F' R U' 
2373. 1.49 F U R U' F' U2 F U' R' 
2374. 1.86 R2 U R' U' F R' U' R' F'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 2, 2023)

Nevan J said:


> 2x2 PB Ao5 with 3 consecutive 1s!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-02
> avg of 5: 2.32
> ...


I tried the scrambles

1.35 4.86+ 1.62 0.74 1.32= 1.43 average

Just try onelooking more tbh


----------



## Nevan J (Jan 3, 2023)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I tried the scrambles
> 
> 1.35 4.86+ 1.62 0.74 1.32= 1.43 average
> 
> Just try onelooking more tbh


ok should I start onelooking 4 movers as well?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jan 3, 2023)

Nevan J said:


> ok should I start onelooking 4 movers as well?


For U or U' insert yes


----------



## Nevan J (Jan 3, 2023)

NigelTheCuber said:


> ofc bro


ok I'll practice it


----------



## Nevan J (Jan 5, 2023)

Got PB mo3 and PB ao5 (2x2) in today's session!



Spoiler: 1.76 mo3



Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-05
mean of 3: 1.76

Time List:
2642. 1.60 U2 F' R' U' F2 U R2 U2 F' 
2643. 2.24 F' U F2 R' U R2 U R2 U2 
2644. 1.43 R' U' F U2 F U F' R2 U2





Spoiler: 1.76 ao5 (4 sub-2 singles!)



Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-05
avg of 5: 1.76

Time List:
2640. 1.71 F' U' F2 U' F2 U2 R F' R' 
2641. 1.97 U' F' R' U' R2 U' F' R2 F2 
2642. 1.60 U2 F' R' U' F2 U R2 U2 F' 
2643. 2.24 F' U F2 R' U R2 U R2 U2 
2644. 1.43 R' U' F U2 F U F' R2 U2



btw yes both the mo3 and ao5 are 1.76 lol
also I'm too lazy to onelook anything more than 3 moves help lol


----------



## Nevan J (Jan 5, 2023)

I also got 2x2 PB ao12 (some of these solves may have been overinspected but that's fine since I am practicing onelooking)



Spoiler: 2.46 ao12



Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-05
avg of 12: 2.46

Time List:
2634. 3.21 U R U' R U R' U2 R U' 
2635. 2.28 R' U' F2 U' F R' U2 F U' 
2636. 3.73 R2 U R' F' R F2 U' R2 F' 
2637. 4.60 R U' R' U2 F U R' F2 U 
2638. 2.23 U2 R2 U R2 U' F2 U F2 R2 
2639. 3.00 U' F U' F U F2 U2 R' F' 
2640. 1.71 F' U' F2 U' F2 U2 R F' R' 
2641. 1.97 U' F' R' U' R2 U' F' R2 F2 
2642. 1.60 U2 F' R' U' F2 U R2 U2 F' 
2643. 2.24 F' U F2 R' U R2 U R2 U2 
2644. 1.43 R' U' F U2 F U F' R2 U2 
2645. 2.63 U F2 U' R F2 R F2 R' F


----------



## Nevan J (Friday at 5:23 AM)

I forgot to post this, but I had gotten my 3BLD PB Single a few days ago!

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-06
single: 2:56.28

Time List:
1. 2:56.28 R2 U2 L2 B' U2 B' U2 B2 U2 R B2 L U F' D' L2 F D R' Rw Uw2


----------



## Nevan J (Friday at 8:14 AM)

ok so I just learnt 10/12 T3 ZBLL Algs

idk why I did that but I just wanted to learn some ZBLL so I watched max siauw's video and yea


----------



## Nevan J (Saturday at 6:40 AM)

I finished learning the T3 Subset! Now i'll most probably learn T5 Subset, as I already know a few algs of it


----------



## Nevan J (Tuesday at 3:56 PM)

Nevan J said:


> I finished learning the T3 Subset! Now i'll most probably learn T5 Subset, as I already know a few algs of it


I finished learning T5
Since I was watching max siuaw's video, for one of the cases, he said the recog and Alg both were pretty bad, and he said doing Oll and Pll is better so I didn't learn the Alg and just remembered what PLL I am going to get after OLL

Also I am not learning any more algs since my comp is next week


----------



## Arcanist (Tuesday at 4:13 PM)

Nevan J said:


> I finished learning T5
> Since I was watching max siuaw's video, for one of the cases, he said the recog and Alg both were pretty bad, and he said doing Oll and Pll is better so I didn't learn the Alg and just remembered what PLL I am going to get after OLL
> 
> Also I am not learning any more algs since my comp is next week


good luck with the comp


----------



## Nevan J (Yesterday at 3:24 AM)

Arcanist said:


> good luck with the comp


Thanks!


----------

